# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Era Vulgaris : La démo beta ? Elle est didi elle est dispo !

## Tyler Durden

Bonjour, je m'appelle Omar Boulon et je suis payé pour introduire cette news.
 Vous m'avez peut être déjà vu dans Iron Man, c'est de la merde, Hulk, c'est de la merde, les DLC de Fallout 3, c'est de la merde, Prototype, c'est de la merde ou Les steaks, c'est meilleur saignant (trois premiers épisodes de la deuxième saison).
 J'ai l'honneur de vous présenter la démo d'un titre sur lequel nous misons énormement d'espoir, un jeu d'aventure Point'n'Click mâtiné de RPG avec des stats et des compétences rappellant beaucoup Fallout. En fonction de votre perso, l'aventure sera différente, les dialogues font mouches et vous reconnaîtrez beaucoup d'obsession que la rédac partage avec Tyler Durden.
 Et, c'est gravement Post-apo.
 La parole au créateur, l'innomable Tyler Durden.


 Bon. Voilà le grand jour.
 J'aurai aimé que la fin du monde vous emportent tous avant que je puisse jeter mon bébé entre vos sales pattes de geeks cruels et aigris, mais voilà, les excuses bidons s'entassant et ne voyant pas venir l'ombre d'une punition divine à l'horizon, j'ai du me rendre à l'évidence.
 Je n'y couperai pas. Vous voulez une démo, des clous et des planches pour me crucifier en vociférant la bave aux lèvres, que la 3D temps réel avec des heads shots à la chaine c'est l'avenir.
 C'est donc en ce beau dimanche rempli de typhoons et de tremblements de terres que j'ai l'honneur de vous présenter le bébé.
 Comme tous les bébés, il fait beaucoup de bruit et il n'est pas forcément très beau mais une fois découpé soigneusement, ça fait un beau poulet.
La démo se récupère ici




Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Tyler Durden

Niveau crédits je tiens à citer Flappie pour son thème angoissant de la carte et quelques autres bruitages, Judagrumme pour sa superbe station service qui sera beaucoup plus exploité dans le jeu complet et Elgato qui est responsable d'au moins la moitié des idées et textes dans la démo.
Si la démo vous plait n'hésitez pas à la recommencer plusieurs fois, il y a deux "fins" et vous ne pouvez pas tout voir en une partie, le jeu prenant en compte réellement vos stats et compétences.
Notez aussi qu'il n'y a pas de "vrais quêtes" dans la démo, c'est plutôt une compilation d'événements aléatoires pour vous faire une idée.

----------


## Marty

:Bave: 

Merci. Tu égayes ma soirée.

----------


## edenwars

Eh bien on va tester tous cela et en faire un feedback  ::): 


Questions un peu techniques.


Tu l'a codé en c++ en  java ou assembler  ::):  
Moteur fait maison ou moteur repris(Quake 3?)





> 3D temps réel avec des heads shots à la chaine


Un fps?  Bon ça.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

:mega :Bave: :

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Des screens !!! Et après, je verrais si je teste ou pas  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Des screens !!! Et après, je verrais si je teste ou pas


Il y en a plein le topic principal  :tired: .

----------


## Alab

Rapidshare... Plus que 80sec avant le téléchargement !  :Bave:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bien sur étant donné que je me suis fait magistralement refouler à l'entrée du projet, il est évident que j'aurais des arrières pensées assassines en testant ce jeu  :tired: 

Déjà il est bien long à télécharger pour seulement 62 Mo.

Ca sent la bonne grosse bouse.

----------


## Marty

> Déjà il est bien long à télécharger pour seulement 62 Mo.


Pareil, ca fait 5 min qu'il me reste 1 min.

Des bugs dès le téléchargement ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Rapidshare c'est de la merde aux heures de pointes...

----------


## edenwars

7 foutues minutes  voir plus pour un fichiers de 62,4 mo,faut y aller quand même  ::(:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bon point déjà : le contrat d'utilisation à l'install.
Première fois que j'en lis un jusqu'au bout.

Allez, je lance.

----------


## Marty

> Bon point déjà : le contrat d'utilisation à l'install.
> Première fois que j'en lis un jusqu'au bout.
> 
> Allez, je lance.


J'approuve !  :^_^:

----------


## Louis Cypher

J'aime bien la close d'installation.  ::rolleyes:: 

Bon aller, je vous laisse je le lance.  :Bave:

----------


## Anton

> vous emporte tous





> tremblements de terre


Fixed  :;): 

J'essaierai ça tiens, après un Bloodlines qui foire et un Outcast pété avec 1 doigt  :Emo: 

(tiens, encore un nancéien ! On est partout ! Haaaaahahahahahaha)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Si au lancement vous avez des problèmes avec le plein écran essayez de jouer avec le ALT+ENTREE des familles. De même le jeu n'aime pas vraiment les applications qui tournent en même temps.

----------


## Elma

> Si au lancement vous avez des problèmes avec le plein écran essayez de jouer avec le ALT+ENTREE des familles. De même le jeu n'aime pas vraiment les applications qui tournent en même temps.


Je vais tester ça parce que là j'ai un clignotement de l'image à vous rendre épiléptique c'est atroce... De plus c'est dans une résolution chelou.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Donc F12 ça reset la partie. C'est noté.
De toute façon ça tombait bien j'avais oublié le code de la porte  :^_^:

----------


## Alab

Spoiler Alert! 


Énorme la page d'accueil de l'ordi sur cpc.com  ::XD:: 
Et pour la tête de l'ordi du début quand il riole c'est ses dents qu'on voit ?  ::O:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Donc F12 ça reset la partie. C'est noté.
> De toute façon ça tombait bien j'avais oublié le code de la porte


Même si tu l'avais retenu ^^ Il y a 5 codes différent aléatoirement choisi quand on lance une partie.

----------


## Reguen

En 1024x768. Je crois.

Testé, un peu, j'ai arrêté 

Spoiler Alert! 


à la station service où je me suis fait descendre sans sommation, sans rien comprendre, joie

. Ca a l'air sympa, y a de l'humour comme je l'aime (

Spoiler Alert! 


"Une force appelée démo", I lol'd, ou les "pages au hasard" dans le casier de l'abri

) mais les dialogues sont déjà longuets, avec quelques tournures bien inutiles qui me font remarquer que c'est écrit par quelqu'un et pas dit par un personnage (

Spoiler Alert! 


l'ordinateur et sa loooooongue tirade, ennuyeuse, surtout quand c'est pour lire le scénario de Fallout 1

).

L'ambiance est très bonne, 

Spoiler Alert! 


la rencontre avec le "ougoubouleur" m'a vraiment plu, même si ça a seulement duré une minute, tout pour recevoir une pierre (C'est à cause d'elle que le punk de la station m'a tué ?)

, mais les textes manquent vraiment de cette touche de réalisme qu'avait l'original. Je n'ai pas l'impression de jouer dans un monde mais de me faire raconter une histoire.

Enfin démo tout ça, c'est encourageant.  ::):

----------


## Mug Bubule

Bon, j'ai essayé de tester, j'ai vraiment voulu, j'avais la motivation, mais cet satané crise d'épilepsie m'a obligé d'arrêter. 

Je m'explique pendant la durée de ma partie (courte heureusement). Mon écran n'a cessé de clignoter. Dans les menus, j'ai cru que c'était un effet, ça ne faisait que "grésiller". Mais ingame, l'image s'éteignait une seconde, se rallumait une autre et ainsi de suite. J'ai une ati X550  ::|: , 1,5 g de ram, 1,60 ghz de processeur AMD sempron 2600+ , Windows XP SP2.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> L'ambiance est très bonne, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la rencontre avec le "ougoubouleur" m'a vraiment plu, même si ça a seulement duré une minute, tout pour recevoir une pierre (C'est à cause d'elle que le punk de la station m'a tué ?)




Spoiler Alert! 


Non, mais si tu avais eu une arme (il y en a deux dans la démo) tu aurais pu le descendre "l'ougoubouleur"

----------


## Alab

Euh comment accède-t-on à l'inventaire ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bon, j'ai essayé de tester, j'ai vraiment voulu, j'avais la motivation, mais cet satané crise d'épilepsie m'a obligé d'arrêter. 
> 
> Je m'explique pendant la durée de ma partie (courte heureusement). Mon écran n'a cessé de clignoter. Dans les menus, j'ai cru que c'était un effet, ça ne faisait que "grésiller". Mais ingame, l'image s'éteignait une seconde, se rallumait une autre et ainsi de suite. J'ai une ati X550 , 1,5 g de ram, 1,60 ghz de processeur AMD sempron 2600+ , Windows XP SP2.


Essaye ALT+ENTRE ou appuie sur F1 puis coche "reduce flickering".

---------- Post ajouté à 22h29 ----------




> Euh comment accède-t-on à l'inventaire ?


Seulement sur la carte, menu et ensuite inventaire.

----------


## Alab

> Seulement sur la carte, menu et ensuite inventaire.



Merci, 

Spoiler Alert! 


bon de toute façon j'ai été tué Reguen à la station, dommage j'avais une arme H.S mais yavais pas de possibilité de bluffer l'adversaire avec, et comme un couillon j'ai pas pensé à sauvegarder avant... ^^

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Même si tu l'avais retenu ^^ Il y a 5 codes différent aléatoirement choisi quand on lance une partie.


Ah j'ai recommencé du coup et cette fois 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai volontairement dit de la merde à l'Agent et au final j'ai pas eu le code. Je pensais game over du coup, et puis j'ai essayé le code à 4 chiffres qui était sur l'id card et après j'ai lu dans le casier la petite note qui se apporte à un mdp. Heureusement que je me suis souvenu de la date  ::): 



Par contre les bruitages sont très bons exceptés les petites sonneries dans les textes du début et les ...................... à répétition : ça fait Final fantasy à mort, ça casse le trip.

Je continue.

----------


## Tyler Durden

La station service c'est une des "fins" de la démo, il fallait bien que je coupe, donc n'y allait pas si vous avez encore des choses à voir.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h35 ----------




> Ah j'ai recommencé du coup et cette fois 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> j'ai volontairement dit de la merde à l'Agent et au final j'ai pas eu le code. Je pensais game over du coup, et puis j'ai essayé le code à 4 chiffres qui était sur l'id card et après j'ai lu dans le casier la petite note qui se apporte à un mdp. Heureusement que je me suis souvenu de la date


Il y a 7 façons d'obtenir le code ^^.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Il y a 7 façons d'obtenir le code ^^.


J'en ai trouvé 2 pour le coup.

Remarque : il me semble qu'on écrit "verrouillé" et non "vérrouillé".

----------


## Tyler Durden

> J'en ai trouvé 2 pour le coup.
> 
> Remarque : il me semble qu'on écrit "verrouillé" et non "vérrouillé".


 Tu veux pas un patch pour un accent quand même  ::'(:

----------


## Alab

Spoiler Alert! 


Ce n'est qu'un démo...
Inutile de risquer sa vie pour si peu...

Ah et aussi 

Une force étrange nommée démo m'empêche d'aller plus loin



 ::XD:: 

Là ça met le suspens pour la suite !!

----------


## Darkath

Mais pourquoi Rapidshare ?  ::cry::

----------


## Fulmens

C'est du RPG Maker ? XP, VX ?
Pas mal, mais ça manque de dynamisme, faudrait voir à raccourcir certaines transitions.

----------


## frunzy

http://dl.free.fr/m11F5Qie1

Ou 

http://cpc.cx/lf

Pour un lien dl.free.fr  :B):

----------


## Alab

Bon j'ai pas réussi à chopper la seconde arme 

Spoiler Alert! 


à moins que ce soit la caillasse

 et au final je ne peux plus aller qu'au garage, donc je pense que j'ai fait le tour, bon j'ai pas chercher tous les moyens d'avoir le code, etc.. Mais bon.

Mes impressions :


Spoiler Alert! 


 Chouette, des dialogues un peu perturbants comme je les aime (style le téléphone), du mystère même si certaines pistes sont trop vite dévoilées (le coup du cyborg yen a trop de données d'un coup au début je trouve). Les graphismes sont bien pour ce style de jeu, ça manque d'action j'aurais bien voulu voir comment se déroulerait un combat par exemple. Les musiques sont chouettes aussi, bon choix. Je ré_explorerait ça demain avec des choix différents et je referrai le point mais mes premières impressions sont bonnes alors hop pas de dodo mais une démo 2 le retour !!

----------


## Louis Cypher

Spoiler Alert! 


T'as pas honte de laisser mourir une pauvre jeune femme en détresse, moi, bon bougre j'attire le lion en faisant des grands gestes mais le lascars me saute dessus et scroutch.




Comme dis Fulmens, raccourcir les transissions ça serait pas mal (ou les forcer à s'afficher en cliquant au pire, histoire de dynamiser le truc.
Mais les graphismes son jolies et même si les anim' sont un peu cheap (en même temps tu l'as fais tout seul ou presque, respect) ça laisse place à l'imagination et c'est pas plus mal.

En tous cas, Ca donne envie de relancer une partie et c'est bien le principal. Déjà 3 fois terminée (c'est bien beau d'avoir mis plein de point en chance si on peu même pas lire les papiers que l'on trouve  ::XD:: ), dont un game over 

Spoiler Alert! 


(saleté de lion)


 et je m'en referai bien une autre demain.  :;): 

Ps : On veut la suite ! :jamaiscontent:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> T'as pas honte de laisser mourir une pauvre jeune femme en détresse, moi, bon bougre j'attire le lion en faisant des grands gestes mais le lascars me saute dessus et scroutch.




Spoiler Alert! 


Tu peux la sauver si tu as le fémur de "toad awards" ou une arme à feu

----------


## Basique

Hop j'ai testé une partie. Quelques petites critiques vite fait.

-J'ai pas trouvé de description des caractéristiques, c'est un peu dommage. Ça serait bien qu'on voit quelle influence concrète elles ont ou alors juste mettre un texte sympa.
-Les déplacements entre les menus sont insupportable. Pourquoi ne pas mettre une animation presque instantané? Surtout que le design des menus fait penser a un terminal (pipboy influence? ::rolleyes:: ) alors le fondu noir fait bizarre.
- On peux pas voir ou on est sur la carte.

Voila concernant la forme... Concernant le fond, on verra plus tard quand j'aurais reessayé, j'ai eu qu'un dialogue pour l'instant, mais l'ambiance est sympa pour l'instant, dommage qu'on soit bloqué a chaque fois aux diffèrent endroits. Ça aurait été peut être mieux si t'avais ouvert l'accès à un endroit complètement. La j'ai été frustré et j'ai eu l'impression de pas trop avoir de choix a part méchant/gentil...

Edit : A oui l'ambiance sonore est très réussi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je sais que j'ai encore du travail pour améliorer ce qui peut l'être.^^ merci pour vos retours en tout cas.

----------


## Naele

J'ai cru à la démo de Diablo 3 avec ce titre putassier et honteux.
Bon du coup je télécharge...

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est con la vie hein.

----------


## Anonyme871

Je fretillle, je télécharge.  :Bave: .

----------


## cooly08

Héhé excellent, y a l'humour que j'aime dedans  :;): 
L'ambiance est sympa aussi.

Y a de l'avenir là !



Spoiler Alert! 


Je me suis fait bouffer par le lion, je voulais sauver la donzelle pour voir ce qu'on pouvait faire avec mais nop me suis fait bouffer comme un steak.  ::O:

----------


## Alab

Spoiler Alert! 


Raaah j'ai pas trouvé le lion !!!



Sinon cooly je pense que tu viens de tester la deuxième façon de mourir. ^^

----------


## Elma

Dommage que je ne puisse testé en pleine écran, les images sont somptueuses et la qualité sonore est vraiment top. Ca met tout de suite dans l'ambiance. 

Je l'ai fait une fois mais je suis arrivé super vite au garage sans avoir rien pu faire, et là je recommence mais c'est étrange 

Spoiler Alert! 


il me semble que j'ai réussi à coincer le jeu devant l'IA du départ. J'ai tenter de la manipuler, elle m'a filer un faux code, et maintenant plus moyen de rien faire... C'est moi qui suis bete où y'a un probleme là ? Inutile de dire que j'ai tester plein de combinaisons dont celles à 4 chiffres identiques.



Je rajouterais des feedbacks au fur et à mesure.

----------


## edenwars

Pourquoi ne pas répondre à ma question messieur sur l'élaboration de ton projet?

Quel langage de prog,softwares utilisés etc....


Juste pour savoir,va y quoi XD

----------


## Jérémie

RapidShare... Et puis quoi encore ?

La prochaine fois...

----------


## Marty

Moi, je comprends pas, j'ai "error" pis plus rien. L'est buguée ma démo ?  :Emo:

----------


## Reguen

Hop ! Seconde partie, j'en finis toujours au même point, 

Spoiler Alert! 


une balle dans le crâne

. Mais je découvre plein de trucs, je me rends compte que rien que cette démo est très, très riche. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Pouvoir pirater l'ordi, découvrir quelques dollars dans un magazine avec assez de chance, comprendre qu'il y a du danger en étant extralucide... Vraiment fun de ce point de vue. Même chose pour le téléphone, bien flippant.



Mêmes remarques que Pelomar sinon, en ajoutant que le système de clic/choix est un peu lourd. L'apparition et sélection sont longues (en tout cas sur mon PC) et j'ai réussi à passer un dialogue sans le vouloir en cliquant n'importe où sur l'écran.

Voilou, je retente une troisième fois  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 23h37 ----------




> Moi, je comprends pas, j'ai "error" pis plus rien. L'est buguée ma démo ?


Clique !  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je me suis fait bouffer par le lion, je voulais sauver la donzelle pour voir ce qu'on pouvait faire avec mais nop me suis fait bouffer comme un steak.




Spoiler Alert! 


Tu vois qu'on est idiot devant les nanas, quel idée de provoquer un lion à mains nues aussi  ::rolleyes:: 



---------- Post ajouté à 23h38 ----------




> Moi, je comprends pas, j'ai "error" pis plus rien. L'est buguée ma démo ?


Oh mon dieu.

----------


## Alab

> Moi, je comprends pas, j'ai "error" pis plus rien. L'est buguée ma démo ?


Au début j'ai cru qu la démo c'était que des errors rien que pour nous faire les pieds.  ::XD::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> La prochaine fois...


Merci pour le lien ! Un canard la réuploadé plus haut sur un serveur free.

----------


## Marty

> Hop ! Seconde partie, j'en finis toujours au même point, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> une balle dans le crâne




Spoiler Alert! 



On connait pas la suite hein !
Après, il nous emmène peut-être dans un coin sombre pour faire des choses.

De sur, avec 10 en force, vous pouvez péter la porte. Mais vous risquer d'y perdre la tête. Je pensais aussi pouvoir donner le pendentif à la Reine mais elle a pas voulu (enfin son garde du corps)



Enfin bon, il y a de bonnes idées, les graphismes sont bien, ça marche parfois un peu longtemps dans le sable mais les dialogues sont sympatoches et on se marre bien. On sent l'esprit CanardPC. La prise en compte des caractéristiques se sent aussi 

Spoiler Alert! 


peut-être qu'avec un niveau de médecine proche du néant absolu, notre personnage n'aurait pas compris qu'il s'agissait de médicaments et n'aurait donc pas pris la trousse de secours
Par contre, j'ai pas réussi à trouver l'arme à feu (sur le mec qui dort ? Surement une compétence requise alors...)



Edit : Alab serait-il le seul à comprendre le second degré ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pourquoi ne pas répondre à ma question messieur sur l'élaboration de ton projet?
> 
> Quel langage de prog,softwares utilisés etc....
> 
> 
> Juste pour savoir,va y quoi XD


Bah c'est surtout que je les ai pas vues tes questions  ::blink:: 

Sinon j'ai utilisé beaucoup de choses, Blender,poser,rpgxp,vue6... Le language de prog c'est du ruby madame.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h46 ----------




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> peut-être qu'avec un niveau de médecine proche du néant absolu, notre personnage n'aurait pas compris qu'il s'agissait de médicaments et n'aurait donc pas pris la trousse de secours


C'est le cas  :;): .

----------


## Reguen

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> On connait pas la suite hein !
> Après, il nous emmène peut-être dans un coin sombre pour faire des choses.
> 
> De sur, avec 10 en force, vous pouvez péter la porte. Mais vous risquer d'y perdre la tête. Je pensais aussi pouvoir donner le pendentif à la Reine mais elle a pas voulu (enfin son garde du corps)
> 
> ...


J'imagine que ça se finit comme ça  ::P:  Pour le coup de la porte et des médocs, je suis totalement passé à côté.

----------


## Marty

> C'est le cas .


 ::wub:: 
Ca inaugure que du bon ca.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre, j'ai pas réussi à trouver l'arme à feu (sur le mec qui dort ? Surement une compétence requise alors...)




Spoiler Alert! 


Ouep il faut la compétence "voleur".Et il y a deux armes à feu, l'autre est près d'un cadavre dans une cabane mais il faut mécanique pour la réparer.

----------


## Marty

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et il y a deux armes à feu, l'autre est près d'un cadavre dans une cabane mais il faut mécanique pour la réparer.




Spoiler Alert! 


Mais mais...  :Emo:  je suis passé deux fois à coté, je suis bigleu... (c'est bien dans la cabane ou il faut défoncer la porte ?). Bon, c'est reparti et cette fois, ca va chier !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Mais mais...  je suis passé deux fois à coté, je suis bigleu... (c'est bien dans la cabane ou il faut défoncer la porte ?). Bon, c'est reparti et cette fois, ca va chier !




Spoiler Alert! 


Ouep mais si tu as moins de 5 ou 6 de chances elle n'est pas là. (6 je crois)

----------


## Alab

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ouep mais si tu as moins de 5 ou 6 de chances elle n'est pas là. (6 je crois)




Spoiler Alert! 


Et avec passe partout pas besoin de défoncer la porte. ^^

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Hop première partie.
C'est très étrange et envoutant à la fois. Ça titille la curiosité et ça à l'air riche en possibilités. On a envie d'y revenir pour voir un autre aspect.

D'ailleurs j'y retourne.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Putain avec le titre j'ai cru que c'était de la démo de Diablo 3 dont tu parlais ( didi pour les intimes... ).

You ruined my day :Emo:

----------


## Naele

C'est con la vie hein.

----------


## Darkath

J'aime.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> J'aime.


Simple, concis. Comme une manchette.

----------


## Darkath

Si t'as besoin de le traduire en anglais demande moi.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Pinaise , y'a encore beaucoup a faire , j'ai rien compris du tout a ce qu'il c'est passé , je me suis (fais) arrété a la station service.
Ca manque de lisibilité surtout , on c'est pas ou on est , on c'est pas ou on va , on peut pas choisir quand on veut partir , obligé d'attendre le bon moment.
Par contre , je dois dire que le coté FPS point and click me botte vachement.
C'est tres encourageant , continue  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Si t'as besoin de le traduire en anglais demande moi.


Ah ouais? J'y penserai  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 00h59 ----------




> Pinaise , y'a encore beaucoup a faire , j'ai rien compris du tout a ce qu'il c'est passé , je me suis (fais) arrété a la station service.
> Ca manque de lisibilité surtout , on c'est pas ou on est , on c'est pas ou on va , on peut pas choisir quand on veut partir , obligé d'attendre le bon moment.
> Par contre , je dois dire que le coté FPS point and click me botte vachement.
> C'est tres encourageant , continue


Ouep la prochaine mouture sera plus ergonomique, promis.

----------


## Naele

Alors quand c'est moi rien à foutre mais quand c'est môssieur Ek-ZutWar alors là vite on change le titre de la news !!

Dfaçon il est loin d'être excellent ton jeu. J'aime mieux Fallout 3 (oui, j'utilise des insultes passible de prison, j'ai pas de limites !!).

Non plus sérieusement c'est interessant parce que ça bug pas trop, et que le principe est validé, en tout cas pour moi, ça me plait le point n clic post-apo jdr. Maintenant une démo aurait mérité de démontrer ce qui m'a l'air d'être le coeur du jeu dans ton esprit : la rejouabilité grâce à une expérience assez différente selon les choix de départ.

Et là j'ai tenu deux fois jusqu'au game over mais après pas possible : c'est trop lent les transitions et certaines scènes qu'on connais déjà ! C'est dommage mais c'est bien fait, t'avais qu'a pas te foutre de ma gueule !

----------


## Darkath

En fait ça me fait penser a un livre dont vous êtes le héros, c'est le même genre d'humour tordu, et de morts débiles.

Donc j'aime.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est le genre de jeu que Jim Jarmusch pourrait faire.
On dirait un Dead Man post apo.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Maintenant une démo aurait mérité de démontrer ce qui m'a l'air d'être le coeur du jeu dans ton esprit : la rejouabilité grâce à une expérience assez différente selon les choix de départ.


A priori c'est le cas, et les avis précédent le prouve... 
Sinon pour la "lourdeur" de l'ensemble, j'en suis conscient car à la base c'était voulu (pour poser l'ambiance), Elgato m'en avait parlé dès le départ et j'avais déjà un peu optimisé les choses, mais bon pour la prochaine je travaillerai spécialement sur ce point.

----------


## Calintz

Alors, j'ai testé aussi.
C'est sympathique niveau ambiance et "graphisme" mais j'ai été bien déçu par le manque d'infos, comme les compétences choisies ou encore les descriptions des objets (ou alors j'ai pas réussi à les faire apparaitre)
Et aussi, très frustrant d'être bloqué au garage alors qu'on sait que ça va arrêter le jeu et qu'il reste pleins d'endroits à explorer. Pas moyen de "Partir" comme sur les autres endroits.
Et j'ai pas réussi à voler le gun du poivrot malgré avoir pris la compétence de vol dont je me souviens plus le nom.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Alors, j'ai testé aussi.
> C'est sympathique niveau ambiance et "graphisme" mais j'ai été bien déçu par le manque d'infos, comme les compétences choisies ou encore les descriptions des objets (ou alors j'ai pas réussi à les faire apparaitre)


Le pire c'est que ces descriptions sont ecrites mais j'ai repoussé, repoussé et repoussé pour travailler sur d'autre secteurs et j'ai oublié de les implanter -_-



> Et aussi, très frustrant d'être bloqué au garage alors qu'on sait que ça va arrêter le jeu et qu'il reste pleins d'endroits à explorer. Pas moyen de "Partir" comme sur les autres endroits.


C'est vrai en plus j'aurai pu rajouter ça bien vite ^^' Tu veux un patch ?



> Et j'ai pas réussi à voler le gun du poivrot malgré avoir pris la compétence de vol dont je me souviens plus le nom.


Il faut cliquer sur l'arme et avoir la compétence "voleur".

----------


## O.Boulon

La lourdeur, faut en garder une partie à mon avis.
C'est important, ça donne un rythme lancinant, triste, désespéré qui sert le tout.
Après, peut être qu'il faut permetre à partir de LA DEUXIEME FOIS d'accélérer les scènes.

----------


## Errata

Bon testé aussi, difficile de faire un avis sur si peu de jeu vu mais j'aime bien, l'ambiance, les graphismes et les dialogues, tous cadre bien. Pour avoir pas mal tournée sur les myst etc, j'espère qu'il y aura des énigmes et/ou des situation bien tordue ... (j'ai pas encore retourné la démo mais j'ai rien vu de tel).
+1 pour passer rapidement les scènes, surtout que tu compte visiblement avoir une rejouabilité assez poussée ...

----------


## Anton

Ca m'a l'air assez sympa, bravo, bien qu'un peu sobre ; comme je n'ai pas du tout suivi le projet je ne m'étendrai pas sur ce point, peut être que c'est prévu et viendra.

Par contre, juste, y a pas mal de fautes d'orthographe/grammaire, faudra faire relire les textes  ::): 

Euh et sinon on quitte comment à part avec alt-F4 ?

----------


## alegria unknown

> C'est le genre de jeu que Jim Jarmusch pourrait faire.
> On dirait un Dead Man post apo.


Mais Dead Man, c'est post-apo.


Hop je viens de télécharger, j'installe de ce pas.

----------


## Zelockman

Et quand je travaille moi avec vos conneries ,bordel ...... Bon c'est pas grave ,merci  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Après, peut être qu'il faut permetre à partir de LA DEUXIEME FOIS d'accélérer les scènes.


Bah ouais la voilà la solution  :;):  C'est facile à faire en plus si on veut bien ! Parce que c'est vrai que la "lourdeur" je trouve qu'elle permettait de bien poser l'ambiance et de pas cliquer partout comme un gros bourrin.

----------


## Darkath

> Bah ouais la voilà la solution  C'est facile à faire en plus si on veut bien ! Parce que c'est vrai que la "lourdeur" je trouve qu'elle permettait de bien poser l'ambiance et de pas cliquer partout comme un gros bourrin.



Ouais enfin le musikos qui nous fait chier trois plomble, au bout de la 3eme fois qu'on clique sur "continuer" je pensque l'ambiance est un peu beaucoup trop posée  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ouais enfin le musikos qui nous fait chier trois plomble, au bout de la 3eme fois qu'on clique sur "continuer" je pensque l'ambiance est un peu beaucoup trop posée


C'est pas un musikos c'est Robert Johnson, 'foiré d'inculte !

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, au contraire, c'est bien.
C'est contemplatif. Et toi, va jouer à Darkfag !
Sans dec', ça me fait peur, cette nécessité de tout tout de suite...
Vouloir tout tout de suite, c'est bien.
Avoir tout tout de suite, ça tue l'âme.

----------


## Naele

Ah tu m'a mal compris - ou je me suis pas très bien expliqué : je reliais la rejouabilité à la lourdeur en disant que ça la tuait, mais en aucun cas qu'il n'y avais pas de rejouabilité ! D'ailleurs j'ai rejoué une fois, et c'était pas  (trop)pareil. Et j'ai bien envie d'y rejouer pour expérimenter de nouvelles choses ! Mais en l'état je peut pas me forcer quoi !

L'idée d'O.Boulon m'a l'air bonne : une fois une scène finie, rajouter un petit bouton "passer" dans un coin la prochaine fois !

Y'a un truc quand même qui m'a dégouté la 2eme fois avec les stats sociales à 10 et toutes les compétences de tchatche et de sexe. Je trouve le gars bourré, je me dis je l'aguiche et jlui pique son fusil pendant l'acte, et là je me dis "mais au fait, on m'a pas demandé mon sexe, j'suis un mec ?". Et en effet il me vire, il étais pas homo.

Dégouté.

Bon par contre la gonzesse à poil j'étais assez content qu'elle soit lesbienne, du coup.

----------


## Calintz

Ouais ! Un patch d'une démo !
Du jamais vu il me semble, tu serais le premier. Et dans un temps record en plus !

----------


## Silver

> C'est le genre de jeu que Jim Jarmusch pourrait faire.
> On dirait un Dead Man post apo.


Tant que ça ? Oh ben je vais mettre mon écran en noir et blanc pour tester la démo...  :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Au fait l'ordi a-t'il réussi à vous faire imiter un singe ? Au moins l'un d'entre vous ?

----------


## Naele

Ah oui, il m'a proposé. L'écran est devenu noir, y'a eu des bruits de singes, c'est tout. Après il m'a donné un indice.
J'ai cru comprendre que ça venait de la compétence joueur, mais pas sur.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ah oui, il m'a proposé de faire le singe. Je l'ai fait.


 :Cigare:

----------


## alegria unknown

> Nan, au contraire, c'est bien.
> C'est contemplatif. Et toi, va jouer à Darkfag !
> Sans dec', ça me fait peur, cette nécessité de tout tout de suite...
> Vouloir tout tout de suite, c'est bien.
> Avoir tout tout de suite, ça tue l'âme.


Qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait cette pauvre Lâam. T'aime pas les blondes c'est ça ?


Je viens de tester Tyler, et franchement y a une bonne ambiance. Bravo pour le taf  ::o:  J'avais un peu fouiné  sur le topic dédié dans Devblog, et c'était difficile de se faire une idée. Fana de Myst et surtout Riven, je suis vraiment curieux de voir le résultat final, t'as prévu d'ajouter de petites zones animées dans le décor (genre une flaque d'eau qui ondule, le panneau handicapé au dessus du squelette qui bouge de manière imperceptible, etc...) ?

Et sinon, je tente de faire un Point'n'click aussi (mon projet est beaucoup moins avancé) mais qui se passe en 2081. Ton jeu se déroulant en 2084, j'ai bien aimé la proximité des dates. Est-ce que le 84, c'est par rapport à 1984 ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ton jeu se déroulant en 2084, j'ai bien aimé la proximité des dates. Est-ce que le 84, c'est par rapport à 1984 ?


Oui c'est exactement ça, je suis un ultrafan d'Orwell ...




> t'as prévu d'ajouter de petites zones animées dans le décor (genre une flaque d'eau qui ondule, le panneau handicapé au dessus du squelette qui bouge de manière imperceptible, etc...) ?


Ouep j'en ai déjà sous le coude, je ne les ai juste pas implantés dans la démo.

----------


## Naele

> 


T'aime pas les singes ?  ::|: 
J'ai trouvé ça cool, pourtant. J'ai pas hésité une seconde.

----------


## alegria unknown

> Ouep j'en ai déjà sous le coude, je ne les ai juste pas implantés dans la démo.


 ::o:  P'tain, ça va être bon.

----------


## Sylvine

Je dois être débile mais j'ai même pas reussi à sortir de la salle avec le digicode.

L'ordi refuse de me parler, y'a un carton qui me sert à rien et dans les tiroirs ya rien d'interessant.
J'ai peut-être loupé un élément interactif dans le décor, mais dans ce cas faudrait pouvoir les mettre en évidence, la chasse au pixel c'est pas forcement interessant (surtout que là le curseur change même pas quand on passe sur un truc).

Je sais c'est une beta, tout ça, mais justement pour une première démo il aurait fallut aider un peu le joueur pour le debut.
Rien que la fiche de stat bien aride d'entrée de jeu ça m'a un peu bloqué.

Mais bon, après j'aime ni les RPG (j'ai toujours trouvé les fiches de stats complétement superficielles, ça fait toc) ni les point n' click (quasiment le degré zéro du jeu vidéo pour moi, on pourrait faire ça avec un film interactif ou un livre genre vous êtes le héro, ça exploite absolument pas les capacités d'un jeu vidéo).
Bref c'était juste pour donner l'avis d'un mec à priori pas interessé à la base, du coup j'ai pas trop cherché à comprendre et j'ai quitté.

Tant que j'en suis à critiquer comme un gros connard, l'image avec le mec en combinaison au debut, ça fait vraiment patchwork (La Brigade des loups, Aliens et Fallout) genre "Tiens, je vais coller des trucs que j'aime bien mais qui ont strictement rien à voir entre eux, et surtout que j'ai pas inventé moi-même". 
Alors soit c'était de l'humour et dans ce cas je suis completement passé à coté (et il faudrait peut-être rendre le tout plus évident, genre multiplier encore plus le nombre de références jusqu'à rendre évident le gag), soit c'est pour remplacer en attendant d'avoir mieux, soit c'est juste ce que j'appellerais un choix douteux.
En tout cas sachant que c'est la première image qu'on voit dans le jeu, ça la fout mal.


C'est sans doute severe ce que je dis, mais encore une fois c'est l'avis d'un mec qui n'est absolument pas interessé à la base (même le post apo ça me branche pas, donc ce pauvre jeu à rien pour me plaire) et je dis ça justement pour pas avoir que des réactions de vieux de la vieille qui ont taté du Fallout, Sam & Max and cie et qui vont s'accrocher plus loin que moi.

----------


## xrogaan

Pourquoi l'appeler démo alors que c'est une version 1.0 ?

----------


## Darkath

@sylvine, bah forcément si t'aime pas le point & click tu va pas aimer le jeu ...

----------


## frunzy

> C'est sans doute severe ce que je dis, mais encore une fois c'est l'avis d'un mec qui n'est absolument pas interessé à la base (même le post apo ça me branche pas, donc ce pauvre jeu à rien pour me plaire) et je dis ça justement pour pas avoir que des réactions de vieux de la vieille qui ont taté du Fallout, Sam & Max and cie et qui vont s'accrocher plus loin que moi.


Je pense que ça explique très bien ton discours : point & click un peu arride, a la myst, riven & co ; ça m'a rebuté quand j'étais plus jeune, fallout 2 et ses 2 premières heures en slip dans une cave a tuer des fourmis au tour par tour... Aussi.

Pour un apprentissage en douceur du point & click / rpg, il aurait fallu prendre sam & max, monkey island 1/2 et final fantasy 7 qui en plus t'inspire au post apo version kikoo japonais.

Ensuite tu évolue vers du Baldur's Gate, et enfin tu te dégoute de wow, de son style cartoon, de son gameplay répétitif et de son absence de but concret dans un univers dont le sens s'efface rapidement... 

Pour aimer un jeu comme Eva Vulgaris il n'y a que deux solutions : aimer ça dès le début (la patience, la lecture et la clope pour occuper la souris, mais aussi les jeux a background), ou finir par se dégouter de tout le reste et de tout ce qui sors pour faire l'effort de s'intéresser a quelque chose qui a toujours éxisté et dont tu finis par te demander pourquoi des gens y jouent.

Si tu ne rentres dans aucune de ces deux catégories (je fais partie de la deuxième) ton jugement est tout à fait logique, si non, je me demande bien ce qui t'est tombé sur la tête et ne dis pas le ciel, car ça n'arrivera qu'en 2248, une fois que les stalkers de la zone auront fait exploser le noyau de la terre, modifiant ainsi sa force d'attraction moléculaire.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sans dec', Sylvine, peut être que t'aimes pas les RPG mais au prochain niveau, t'aurais tout intérêt à prendre la perks "Fermer sa gueule".
Personne n'est jamais débarqué sur le topic du Canard à l'orange pour sortir "c'est de la merde, c'est nul, mais je dis ça parce que j'aime pas l'humour, ni la bédé".
Toi par contre, tu ne te gênes pas.

Alors, je sais pas ce qui a bien pu t'arriver dans la vie, ce qui a pu te pousser à avoir le besoin de donner un avis négatif sur tout ce qui bouge, mais t'es gentil, dorénavant, tu vas nous donner tes leçons dehors dans la vraie vie. Comme ça, une fois que tu te seras fait péter les deux bras, par un balèze qui aurait mal pris ton avis, tu reviendras avec un minimum d'humilité, de retenue et d'à propos.

Putain, toi, t'es même pas payé pour dire du mal. Alors économise toi.

----------


## xrogaan

J'ai l'honneur de vous dire que le jeu ne tourne pas chez moi. Le jeu scintille et c'est donc illisible.

Pourtant, ma config est pas mal : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491112

----------


## Elma

> J'ai l'honneur de vous dire que le jeu ne tourne pas chez moi. Le jeu scintille et c'est donc illisible.
> 
> Pourtant, ma config est pas mal : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491112


En attendant joue comme moi, avec Alt+ entrée, en mode fenetré. C'est dommage mais au moins tu peux tester le jeu sans vomir en attendant mieux ! 

Sinon pour le debat je plussoie Boulon sur tout ses posts dans ce topic (On va me traiter de leche cul.) En faite c'est rare alors je précise. 

Je trouve aussi que la "lourdeur" est indispensable et ne devrais pas totalement disparaitre, je suis vraiment rentré à fond dans le jeu et j'avais vraiment l'impression d'etre dans un monde totalement bizarre, voir pas uniquement post-apo mais aussi fantastique voir horrorifique... Le coup du musicien, le téléphone et j'en passe pour pas spoiler ca donne une vrai ambiance, à moitier morte, comme si on ce trainait dans un désert, dans un monde inconnu, à tenter de comprendre ce qu'il ce passe. 
J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé. 

Par contre comme disais Sylvine j'ai réussi à un moment sans faire expres à coincer le jeu au moment du mot de passe au debut. J'avais tenté de le manipulé, il m'a donné un mot de passe, je tente, c'est un faux, je lui reparle, il ce fout de ma tronche et me parle plus. A coté de ça rien dans le carton ect... 
Je sais pas si c'est fait expres mais ça peux etre génant. 

Sinon tes propos Sylvine sont bien déplacés et bien trop virulents pour une simple critique. 

Voili Voilo, bon courage pour la suite Tyler

----------


## Paoh

*Error*

You have reached the download limit for free-users. Would you like more?
*Get your own premium account now!* Instant download access! Or try again in about 8 minutes.
...
*Get your own premium account now!* Instant download access! Or try again in about 13 minutes.

Rapidshare n'est pas mon ami.
Je tiendrai bon.

----------


## George Sable

Ça s'installe sur GNU/Linux via Wine, mais le jeu fait ensuite planter mon serveur X quand je le lance  ::sad::

----------


## Paoh

Et quand j'y arrive apres 5 essais...






> Error
> Your IP address x.x.x.x is already downloading a file.  Please wait until the download is completed.
>  Premium members can download any number of files simultaneously. Become a Premium member now. The download will be available shortly.


Un chti upload ailleurs serait-il possible pour les ennemis de Rapidshare ?

----------


## Eve

> http://dl.free.fr/m11F5Qie1
> 
> Ou 
> 
> http://cpc.cx/lf
> 
> Pour un lien dl.free.fr



 :;):

----------


## gun

C'est géniale, je serais prêt a payer pour la finale. Ce sera pas gratuit hein au fait?

----------


## Paoh

Merci Eve. Par-fait.

----------


## Louis Cypher

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Tu peux la sauver si tu as le fémur de "toad awards" ou une arme à feu


Bon ben nouvelle partie !

----------


## Marty

> Bon ben nouvelle partie !


T'as intérêt car au final, tu loupes un truc.  :Bave:   ::wub::

----------


## Madax

Juste pour dire que j'aime bcp
Ideal pour passer le temps au taf  ::): 

Vraiment un univers bizzarre

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je trouve aussi que la "lourdeur" est indispensable et ne devrais pas totalement disparaitre, je suis vraiment rentré à fond dans le jeu et j'avais vraiment l'impression d'etre dans un monde totalement bizarre, voir pas uniquement post-apo mais aussi fantastique voir horrorifique... Le coup du musicien, le téléphone et j'en passe pour pas spoiler ca donne une vrai ambiance, à moitier morte, comme si on ce trainait dans un désert, dans un monde inconnu, à tenter de comprendre ce qu'il ce passe. 
> J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé.


Ton avis me fait vraiment plaisir car c'est exactement l'ambiance que je voulais donner et faire ressentir  :;): .




> Par contre comme disais Sylvine j'ai réussi à un moment sans faire expres à coincer le jeu au moment du mot de passe au debut. J'avais tenté de le manipulé, il m'a donné un mot de passe, je tente, c'est un faux, je lui reparle, il ce fout de ma tronche et me parle plus. A coté de ça rien dans le carton ect...
> Je sais pas si c'est fait expres mais ça peux etre génant.


En fait on ne peut quasiment pas être bloqué à l'ordi :


Spoiler Alert! 


1.Vous pouvez manipuler l'ordinateur pour avoir le code...(mais il vous ment, en réfléchissant un peu on trouve.)
2.Avec de l'éloquence vous pouvez lui soutirer un indice contre un gage.
3.Si vous avez 8 de force ou plus vous pouvez péter le digicode après un essai infructueux.
4.Si vous avez extralucide vous pouvez avoir un indice sur le code devant la porte
5.Si vous avez informatique vous pouvez pirater l'ordinateur.
6.Si vous avez 7 de chance ou plus, vous pouvez trouver une carte d'identification dans le carton.
7.Dans le casier il y a un carnet avec un indice dans les pages, mais le casier est fermé si on a 2 de chance ou moins.(A noter qu'avec 2 d'intelligence ou moins on ne sait pas lire)
En fait statistiquement cumuler les traits ou les stats trop basse est quasiment impossible, mais si ça arrive, tant pis, le joueur ne mérite pas de sortir ^^

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Purée j'me barre deux jours et tu lâches la démo comme ça sans prévenir.
Enfoiray  :Emo:

----------


## ElGato

> Purée j'me barre deux jours et tu lâches la démo comme ça sans prévenir.
> Enfoiray


Merde il est revenu, planquez tout !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Merde il est revenu, planquez tout !


C'est comme diwy qui suis le projet depuis le départ, il a tout loupé  ::P: .

Edit: Pour les victimes du "scintillement de la mort qui tue" Essayez ALT+ENTRE ou appuyez sur F1 puis cochez "reduce flickering".

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Ça s'installe sur GNU/Linux via Wine, mais le jeu fait ensuite planter mon serveur X quand je le lance


Marche chez moi.

Donc voila, après avoir testé, ce que j'en pense.
Tout d'abord, considérations générales quand au moteur, animations, etc...
À ce que j'ai vu, ça utilise beaucoup de trucs interopérables (OGG, ruby...), donc peut-être qu'un jour, dans un grand désœuvrement, le monsieur fera un cadeau au psycho-pingouins  ::rolleyes:: . En tout les cas, ça marche sous wine, mais nécessite  quelques bidouilles, et c'est ultra-lent, ça charge le système à 100%, mais ne nous plaignons pas, c'est un point and click, donc ça reste jouable.
Donc niveau critique: Déjà, c'est trop lent: alors c'est vrai que c'est un mal nécessaire, mais la quand même, ça en est indécent toute ces transitions "fade out noir", ce temps de réaction de trois plombes pour clicker sur le moindre truc (exemple: le passage du carnet: argh!). Même si encore une fois ma vision du jeu est assez biaisée du fait que j'utilise wine, qui contribue pas mal à la lenteur du jeu; mais ça gagnerait vraiment à être accéléré, mais pas trop non plus, parce que finalement cette petite lenteur est assez sympatique (je saurais pas dire pourquoi d'ailleurs, ça contribue peut-être à poser l'ambiance).
Sinon graphiquement c'est tout à fait correct, pas transcendant comme une production über next-gen avec plein de lissage-fumée-lumières-pour-faire-cracher-3-points-à-des-journalistes-et-faire-de-beau-screenshots-pour-la-jaquette-dvd, mais pas trop agressif visuellement, assez cohérent et d'assez bon gout (quoique les os coxaux systématiquement troués...). Juste deux trucs: Le soldat tout droit sorti de jin-roh en image d'intro, c'est vraiment limite, et il me semble que la texture de l'ascenseur a été piquée à doom3.

Après pour le reste, j'aime! Vraiment! J'adhère à donf ce côté non-sens qui se dégage du scénar, mais la je suis bon public, je trouve déja super intéressant le côté folie des habitants de shivering isles (extension d'oblivion géniale, supérieure au jeu original). L'humour, les situations bizarres, loufoques même (l'IA psychopate;le guitariste: attendre trois plombes pour un conseil totalement, euh, hors-sujet; le téléphone en plein milieu du désert; le panneau stop; le lion en plein désert...): ça interloque, ça prête à la fois à réflexion et a sourire, tout en rendant attachant et mystérieux les personnages rencontrés et l'univers du jeu. Bref un gros bon point.
Après l'ambiance est la, l'univers est, pour le peu que j'en ai vu, sympathique et pas mal de trucs sont présents qui font espérer une bonne durée de vie et une bonne rejouabilité.

Ah et dernier truc pas plaisant, que je n'ai pu caser avant: la carte: une horreur. Pourquoi ces foutus "?" apparaissent totalement aléatoirement? (si si, faites menu/retour et vous verrez...) C'est plus chiant qu'autre chose, et ça m'a ruiné ma seconde partie, moi qui voulait chopper le flingue, le réparer et aller buter le lion. Bah la c'était pas possible, l'emplacement du lion ne voulant plus apparaitre.

Voila, c'était l'avis non constructif d'un crétin fini, qui souhaite bonne chance pour la suite  :;): .

----------


## Anonyme871

J'ai testé deux fois la démo. Habituellement j'aime pas les Point&Click, mais là j'ai beaucoup accroché, sans doute en grande partie à cause de l'ambiance et l'univers. 
Y'a une qualité esthétique indéniable, j'adore le contraste entre l'intérieur sombre oppressant et l'immensité désertique. 
La démo laisse sur ça faim, on ne peut que deviner tout le potentiel du jeu.  :Bave: . 
Voila, tout ce à quoi je pense a déjà était dit par les canards.

Je rejoins cependant Sylvine sur le mec en armure au tout début, j'ai pas trouvé ça tip top. 
J'ai aussi un peu tiqué sur le style de l'écriture, mais possible que ça vienne de moi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Fais ch...j'peux pas installer le jeu...







...j'suis pas d'accord avec les conditions d'uitlisations  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Fais ch...j'peux pas installer le jeu...
> ...j'suis pas d'accord avec les conditions d'uitlisations


Ah merde  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Louis Cypher

Pour le mec en armure ça m'as pas trop choqué, j'ai plus vu ça comme un hommage à Fallout en fait, et j'ai bien aimé l'explosion quand on commence une nouvelle partie, sur ce je vais me faire ce #/§@ de lion.  :;):

----------


## Reguen

> Personne n'est jamais débarqué sur le topic du Canard à l'orange pour sortir "c'est de la merde, c'est nul".


Et pourtant c'est pas l'envie qui manque  ::rolleyes:: 

J'ai réussi à sauver la fille, et j'ai été plutôt impressionné. Par le personnage, le dialogue, tout le mystère autour et les implications du dialogues sur la suite (

Spoiler Alert! 


découvrir que la... Jabba The Hut est sa tante et donc avoir un accès direct vers elle, c'est classe

).

Ca m'a rappelé le sauvetage de la fille du chef de Shady Sands dans Fallout 1. La proposition indécente en moins évidente  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Cet endroit ne m'inspire pas confiance.
Ce n'est qu'une demo, autant ne pas risquer sa vie" 

N'importe quoi, j'adore  ::lol:: 


L'ambiance est sympa, j'aime bien le style du dessin, un peu "BD". LEs sons et la musique colle bien.
Par contre soit j'ai tout raté, soit y'a pas grand chose à faire dans la démo à part sortir du bunker, nan ? LE reste c'est surtout du contemplatif ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Par contre soit j'ai tout raté, soit y'a pas grand chose à faire dans la démo à part sortir du bunker, nan ? LE reste c'est surtout du contemplatif ?


Le reste c'est surtout une compilation d'événements aléatoires, mais il y a des choses à faire, lit les spoils dans les pages d'avant.

----------


## Eve

> Le reste c'est surtout une compilation d'événements aléatoires, mais il y a des choses à faire, lit les spoils dans les pages d'avant.


2 questions: 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je suis le seul à voir dans la scène du musicien un énorme référence à O'Brother ?





Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai bien prit le perk Informatique, mais impossible de pirater un ordinateur, ou alors je vois pas lequel. Le seul que j'ai vu accessible c'est celui avec CPC en page d'accueil, mais avec ABBE, j'ai eu beau cliquer partout, rien.



Bon, je retente une 3ème fois, 

Spoiler Alert! 


en espérant pas tomber sur la station service au bout du 4ème évènement.

----------


## Diwydiant

> C'est comme diwy qui suis le projet depuis le départ, il a tout loupé .



Perdu...


J'ai téléchargé la démo à l'instant même de sa mise en ligne (refresh power !!!), et l'ai installé dans la foulée... Mais je n'ai pu y jeter un oeil que ce matin...


Excellente premières impressions : très bonne introduction, très immersive, comme promis... Puis prise de contact avec l'IA, et là j'ai été conquis...

Les "rencontres aléatoires" sont vraiment intéressantes, parfois étranges (le 

Spoiler Alert! 


Oubloublouglouglouteur

), parfois oniriques (le 

Spoiler Alert! 


guitariste

, parfait), parfois frustrantes (le 

Spoiler Alert! 


mec bourré que j'aurai aimé assommer avec le fémur de Toad Awards

, ou 

Spoiler Alert! 


le type dans la station service, avec lequel j'aurai aimé intéragir à coup d'os dans la gueule ou de bluff avec le flingue HS

...)

En lisant les spoilers, je me rends compte qu'en fait je suis passé à côté de plein de choses, et ça, pour une démo, c'estun véritable tour de force...

 ::o: 

Seuls points négatifs déjà mentionnés : la description des objets absente de la démo, et le fait que l'on ne soit pas "signalé" sur la carte générale...




Tyler, tu es un grand, et ma carte bleue attend de pieds fermes la version finale... Koya Games FTW...

Chapeau bas, mon ami...
 ::lol:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 13h34 ----------




> 2 questions: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je suis le seul à voir dans la scène du musicien un énorme référence à O'Brother ?



Mais absolument !!! J'adore cette rencontre...
 ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> 2 questions: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je suis le seul à voir dans la scène du musicien un énorme référence à O'Brother ?


Le musicien c'est Robert Johnson, un mec qui jouait tellement bien de la guitare qu'on disait de lui qu'il avait vendu son âme au diable.
Pour la référence à O'brother va falloir demander à Elgato c'était son idée. (J'ai juste eu l'idée de la nuit qui tombe au fur et à mesure)



> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> J'ai bien prit le perk Informatique, mais impossible de pirater un ordinateur, ou alors je vois pas lequel. Le seul que j'ai vu accessible c'est celui avec CPC en page d'accueil, mais avec ABBE, j'ai eu beau cliquer partout, rien.




Spoiler Alert! 


C'est lors du premier dialogue avec AABE, menace le de fouiller dans c'est log et si tu as informatique tu le pirateras.





> Bon, je retente une 3ème fois, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> en espérant pas tomber sur la station service au bout du 4ème évènement.


Ouep j'ai oublié de mettre un "retour", désolé  ::sad::  (au pire fais une sauvegarde à la sortie de l'abri)

---------- Post ajouté à 13h37 ----------




> Les "rencontres aléatoires" sont vraiment intéressantes, parfois étranges (le 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Oubloublouglouglouteur
> 
> ), parfois oniriques (le 
> 
> ...


Vous inquiétez pas la démo est coupé de partout c'était une galère sans nom de "fermer" une démo.  ::sad::

----------


## Eve

En fait j'ai comprit, il faut aussi une intelligence minimum pour pirater. Là j'ai pas prit informatique, mais une bonne int, et le choix m'est proposé. Logique.

Pour Robert Johnson, faudrait que je vérifie mais je crois que c'est son nom dans le film.

Petit détails, en mode fenêtré, j'ai l'impression que le jeu est plus rapide, plus fluide. Et pourtant je me plains pas de ma config, je suis le seul à avoir cette impression ?

J'ai eu un évènement particulier pendant un trajet 

Spoiler Alert! 


"Vous ressentez un violente douleur dans la cheville droite", avant d'arriver au panneau STOP

 ca fait partit du tableau, ou c'est encre une autre couche d'aléatoire ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> .
> 
> J'ai eu un évènement particulier pendant un trajet 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> "Vous ressentez un violente douleur dans la cheville droite", avant d'arriver au panneau STOP
> 
>  ca fait partit du tableau, ou c'est encre une autre couche d'aléatoire ?


C'est parce que tu n'avais pas assez d'endurance, et si tu n'as pas la trousse à pharmacie tu as une cheville abimée pour la suite ^^.

----------


## Silver

> Pour Robert Johnson, faudrait que je vérifie mais je crois que c'est son nom dans le film.


Dans le film le personnage est Tommy Johnson qui serait l'auteur de la légende, Robert Johnson l'aurait ensuite reprise à son compte.

Le passage dans le film :

----------


## Diwydiant

Oh, ptit bug un peu "dérangeant", mais pas dramatique :

Je suis tombé sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


Toad Awards

, et je lui ai pris 

Spoiler Alert! 


son fémur

, ce qui m'a permis de 

Spoiler Alert! 


me défendre contre le lion

... Jusque là, pas de soucis...

Mais je 

Spoiler Alert! 


quitte la fille

, et je retombe sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


le squelette, qui a entre-temps retrouvé son fémur

...

Ça n'a pas de conséquences malheureuses, mais bon, une béta sert à signaler ce genre de choses, non ?...

 :;):

----------


## claneys

Spoiler Alert! 


Une force étrange nommée démo m'empêche d'aller plus loin.



 ::wub:: 

Pourquoi je suis obligé de m'arrêter à la caravane  ::'(:

----------


## Diwydiant

"C'est qu'une démo, mec, je ne suis pas payé pour taper la discute..."


:méga ::wub:: :


J'ai réussi à 

Spoiler Alert! 


voler le canon scié

 et à 

Spoiler Alert! 


réparer le pistolet

, mais je n'ai plus vu le 

Spoiler Alert! 


garage

... Dommage pour lui...

 :Cigare: 



Edit :
Et bravo aussi à Flappie, ElGato et Judagrumme, ne les oublions surtout pas...
 ::lol::

----------


## Baroudeur

Est-ce que ça tourne sur un EeePC?  ::ninja::

----------


## Reguen

> Oh, ptit bug un peu "dérangeant", mais pas dramatique :
> 
> Je suis tombé sur 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Toad Awards
> 
> ...




Spoiler Alert! 


Dis-toi que tu as remis celui du lion à la place. Sisi.

----------


## Sylvine

> Sans dec', Sylvine, peut être que t'aimes pas les RPG mais au prochain niveau, t'aurais tout intérêt à prendre la perks "Fermer sa gueule".
> Personne n'est jamais débarqué sur le topic du Canard à l'orange pour sortir "c'est de la merde, c'est nul, mais je dis ça parce que j'aime pas l'humour, ni la bédé".
> Toi par contre, tu ne te gênes pas.
> 
> Alors, je sais pas ce qui a bien pu t'arriver dans la vie, ce qui a pu te pousser à avoir le besoin de donner un avis négatif sur tout ce qui bouge, mais t'es gentil, dorénavant, tu vas nous donner tes leçons dehors dans la vraie vie. Comme ça, une fois que tu te seras fait péter les deux bras, par un balèze qui aurait mal pris ton avis, tu reviendras avec un minimum d'humilité, de retenue et d'à propos.
> 
> 
> Putain, toi, t'es même pas payé pour dire du mal. Alors économise toi.


Euuuh, me souviens pas avoir dis que c'est de la merde, j'ai dis que j'aimais pas, et j'ai dis pourquoi (en precisant bien qu'en plus c'était pas tellement de la faute au jeu en luî-même vu que le genre et le type d'univers me branchent pas).
J'ai listé des défauts que j'ai trouvé au jeu, si le developeur à pas envie d'en tenir compte tant pis, mais à prioris si il fait une beta c'est pour avoir des retours, pas pour que tout le monde sorte la brosse à reluire.

Si on peut pas faire de critiques sur le jeu ça sert à rien de faire un topic dessus.

Si Tyler l'a mal pris je m'excuse, c'était pas absolument pas dit méchament, mais je pense que certains devraient arreter de s'enerver pour rien, les vacances c'est fait pour se reposer.

----------


## Kierkegaard

Je me suis fait un perso majoritairement axé Charisme, influence et à la deuxième visite dans le désert j

Spoiler Alert! 


e tombe sur une station service ou quelque chose qui s'y apparente, j'approche de l'entrée et un mec me dit de me retourner les mains en l'air, je n'ai que "obéir" et le jeu se termine après s'être retournée et avoir vu le gars, armé, je ne me souviens plus de sa phrase.



J'ai pas eu de bol ou bien ?

----------


## Alab

> Je me suis fait un perso majoritairement axé Charisme, influence et à la deuxième visite dans le désert j
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> e tombe sur une station service ou quelque chose qui s'y apparente, j'approche de l'entrée et un mec me dit de me retourner les mains en l'air, je n'ai que "obéir" et le jeu se termine après s'être retournée et avoir vu le gars, armé, je ne me souviens plus de sa phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai pas eu de bol ou bien ?



C'est une des fins de la démo (yen faut bien) et ya aucun moyen de s'en échapper je crois. (même avec de la force, du charisme ou un flingue, enfin je crois moi j'ai rien pu faire avec 10 de force ou le fusil à pompe ou le pistolet H.S )

----------


## Kierkegaard

Ah c'est une fin alors, j'avais pas capté que c'en était vraiment une.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Oh, ptit bug un peu "dérangeant", mais pas dramatique :
> 
> Je suis tombé sur 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Toad Awards
> 
> ...


Ouep il y a plein de bugs de ce genre et pourtant j'avais pris une bonne semaine pour les traquer -___-.

Edit; j'ai trouvé la ligne qui merdait, ce sera réglé, merci pour le retour  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 16h40 ----------




> Est-ce que ça tourne sur un EeePC?


Oui surement.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h43 ----------




> Si Tyler l'a mal pris je m'excuse, c'était pas absolument pas dit méchament, mais je pense que certains devraient arreter de s'enerver pour rien, les vacances c'est fait pour se reposer.


Ah mais moi j'ai rien dit, mais c'est vrai que je comprends pas ta démarche "je n'aime pas les point&click, je n'aime pas les rpgs, mais je donne mon avis sur un jeu du style", c'est un peu comme si un garagiste donnait son avis sur une coupe de cheveux au salon du coin.

----------


## Paoh

Ok, j'aime bien les escape games en flash et ca m'y a fait penser.
Je vous livre une impression rapide apres seulement 5 minutes de jeu.
Puisque je fais partie des idiots qui sont reste bloques a la porte.

Je ne suis pas contre le pixel hunting mais j'apprecie au moins un changement de curseur sur quelque chose qui vaut le coup (ou pas)

J'ai regrette l'impossibilite de bypasser le choix unique de l'ouverture du casier ou de la verification de la porte. Un clic rate et hop oblige d'attendre.

Et puis ben voila, je bloque apres 5 minutes et avoir clique partout. C'est redhibitoire quand je teste. La difficulte est pas graduelle (pour mon niveau evidemment).

Et pour finir sur une note positive, c'est tres beau !
C'est beaucoup de travail, felicitations.

Bon courage et merci pour la demo. J'y retournerai.

PS : dans le carnet du casier, c'est "habitee" (pas habite). Desole je suis en qwerty j'ai pas d'accents.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et puis ben voila, je bloque apres 5 minutes et avoir clique partout. C'est redhibitoire quand je teste. La difficulte est pas graduelle (pour mon niveau evidemment).


En fait je suis parti dans une logique "hardcore", si le joueur ne trouve pas le moyen de sortir et bien il ne sort pas. 

C'est surement frustrant pour certains mais bon.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ah mais moi j'ai rien dit, mais c'est vrai que je comprends pas ta démarche "je n'aime pas les point&click, je n'aime pas les rpgs, mais je donne mon avis sur un jeu du style", c'est un peu comme si un garagiste donnait son avis sur une coupe de cheveux au salon du coin.


 Ba les garagistes aussi ont des cheveux.

Ce que je veux dire c'est que même si à la base ça me branche pas plus que ça, j'ai quand même joué à des RPG et des Point n' Click et j'y ai evidement pris du plaisir (sinon je l'aurais pas fait).
Là une démo d'un jeu amateur qui pèse que quelques MO, j'ai des aprioris sur le jeu mais je vais quand même faire l'effort de voir par moi-même ce que j'en pense.

Les critiques que j'ai émises (interface peu conviviale, debut un peu abrupte pour un novice) restent valables même (surtout) si je suis pas un PGM du genre, à moins que tu reserve vraiment ton jeu pour une niche très ciblée de vieux routards du jeu vidéo.
Ce qui serait assez domage vu que le Point n' Click est quand même un genre assez grand publique.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je vise aucun public en particulier, ce que je fais me passionne, et c'est tout ce qui m'intéresse. Si ça plait à des gens et bien j'en serai le plus heureux du monde, mais ça sera que du bonus. Et quand j'aurai fini Era, j'ai déjà plein d'idées et je partirai sur un truc beaucoup plus abouti et ainsi de suite.  ::wub::

----------


## Naele

Non, tu n'a fait tout cela que pour faire dire à un inconnu qu'il a imité un singe parce qu'on lui a demandé, et te moquer de lui en fumant un bon cigare.

Et tes autres idées ne sont que des moqueries du même genre : tu fera dire quoi aux gens ? 'J'ai mis ma main dans les toilettes parce qu'au fond y'avait 10 cents ?" 10 cents indispensables pour la suite du jeu, bien entendu.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merde je suis grillé...  ::unsure::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

+1 pour "signaler les zones cliquables, avec un changement de curseur.
Faut pas exagérer non plus, j'vois pas ce que ça à de Hardcooore de devoir cliquer sur chaque pixel puisqu'on ne sait pas ce qui est activable...C'est un jeu quand même, pas un simulateur de torture nerveuse.


Bon je retente ce soir avec un autre perso pour voir.

Et on aura le choix du sexe du perso ou pas ?

J'ai pas trouvé le VATS , il est planqué où ?

----------


## Louck

Par curiosité, le logiciel utilisé pour le développement, ce n'est pas de la série RPG Maker ? (version XP on dirait)

Si c'est le cas, tu peux essayer de jeter un oeil sur la communauté francophone du logiciel. Je pense que ton jeu peut les faire plaisir (surtout pour son originalité).
Par exemple, ici : http://www.rpg-maker.fr/
Dans le même cas, il faut faire attention avec le copyright : Si je ne me trompe pas, il faut préciser aussi les auteurs du logiciel lui même (même si les auteurs s'en foutent un peu de l'international). Après il y a une histoire de licence, mais je ne sais pas plus...

Après je peux avoir faux. Mais vu comment le jeu a été conçu, j'ai eu une forte pensé de cela  ::o: .


A part ca, j'adore. J'aime le jeu. Je ne suis pas fana du genre "point'n'click", mais là, j'ai recommencé je ne sais combien de fois le jeu pour tester les multiples combinaisons des caras. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Quel tripe de devoir recommencer le jeu pour pouvoir piquer le flingue du mec, et tuer "l'étranger". Juste pour voir comment cela se passe :D.


J'adore l'ambiance; les blabla, la lenteur du jeu...

Je suis impatient !

----------


## Paoh

Ok bon, j'ai passe 15 minutes a faire un tour puis tester les evenements aleatoires.
Comme les points d'interrogations bougent mais pas le fond de la carte on a l'impression que ce sont des evenements alors qu'ils correspondent a des lieux !
Des lieux geres comme des evenements qui ne peuvent pas se reproduire... Bizarre.

Il y a de l'humour et une ambiance : un talent en design 3D et gout clair pour le post-apo.

Si tu y colles des vrais choix de dialogues et des scenarii, ca peut devenir tres sympa.
Si c'est l'ambition, bonne route  ::):

----------


## primilk

Je viens de tester la démo, bien que n'étant pas un féru des point&click, j'ai apprécié de pouvoir évaluer le travail d'un canard. Et je n'ai pas été déçu ! Le tout est vraiment très propre et sors un peu des sentiers battus.

Mes remarques de noob en matière de point&click seront surtout le fait qu'a ma première partie je suis resté bloqué comme un c.. à cause de ce satané Aabe qui n'a pas voulu se laisser forcer et ne m'a donc pas donné le code  ::(:  il existe peut etre une autre façon de sortir mais l'absence de zones cliquables m'a un peu frustré et surtout le fait d'ouvrir plusieurs fois le casier (sans pouvoir skipper par la suite) ont failli m'achever  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est alors que j'ai recommencé une autre partie dans laquelle je me suis créé un roxxor en informatique et charisme ! Du coup j'ai réussi à sortir et à me balader un peu dans ce mode féérique  :B): 

Donc du très bon mais des petits détails peuvent se montrer rédhibitoires pour le commun des mortels.

En tout cas merci Tyler pour ce moment de découverte de ton art  :;):  et à bientôt pour la suite !

----------


## Darkath

Pour la porte au début, si me souviens bien dans ma première partie, aucun moyen d'obtenir le code, alors je me suis souvenu des seuls chiffre qu'on m'a donné (c'est a dire dans l'intro) et j'ai mis 

Spoiler Alert! 


2084

 et ça a marché.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> il existe peut etre une autre façon de sortir mais l'absence de zones cliquables m'a un peu frustré et surtout le fait d'ouvrir plusieurs fois le casier (sans pouvoir skipper par la suite) ont failli m'achever


Tu n'avais pas besoin de l'ouvrir plusieurs fois 

Spoiler Alert! 


il faut lire plusieurs pages au hasard et tu finis par avoir un indice pour le code.





> Si c'est le cas, tu peux essayer de jeter un oeil sur la communauté francophone du logiciel. Je pense que ton jeu peut les faire plaisir (surtout pour son originalité).
> Par exemple, ici : http://www.rpg-maker.fr/
> Dans le même cas, il faut faire attention avec le copyright : Si je ne me trompe pas, il faut préciser aussi les auteurs du logiciel lui même (même si les auteurs s'en foutent un peu de l'international). Après il y a une histoire de licence, mais je ne sais pas plus...


Ouep je connaissais pas le log quand je l'ai découvert et je n'aime pas les communautés qu'il y a derrière, elles sont (j'ai l'impression) frappées d'un amateurisme assez flippant. J'aime le log pour ses possibilités infini une fois le language ruby maitrisé qui permet d'y rajouter des features persos.
Edit: Je retire ce que j'ai dit, j'ai fouiné un peu et il y a quand même des projets sympa...




> En tout cas merci Tyler pour ce moment de découverte de ton art  et à bientôt pour la suite !


Boarf mon art c'est un grand mot, c'est mon premier jeu et je compte bien m'améliorer sévère avec des concepts bien plus poussés.




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Quel tripe de devoir recommencer le jeu pour pouvoir piquer le flingue du mec, et tuer "l'étranger". Juste pour voir comment cela se passe :D.


Il est énervant hein ^^.




> +1 pour "signaler les zones cliquables, avec un changement de curseur.
> Faut pas exagérer non plus, j'vois pas ce que ça à de Hardcooore de devoir cliquer sur chaque pixel puisqu'on ne sait pas ce qui est activable...C'est un jeu quand même, pas un simulateur de torture nerveuse.


Ouep Elgato m'en avait déjà fait la remarque plusieurs fois, je vais changer ça.

----------


## Baroudeur

Première partie rapide : déjà ça tourne sur un EeePC 1000H même si l'affichage du texte est pas super fluide, bon point. Graphismes et sons très sympa, l'ambiance est là, quelques touches d'humour bienvenues. Avec mon perso charisme+informatique je n'ai pas rencontré de difficultés et je suis vite arrivé "au bout", c'était un peu court mais ça m'a donné envie d'explorer la version finale.
Passons aux points négatifs maintenant :
- j'ai regretté le peu de zones cliquables dans les environnements que j'ai traversé,
- j'ai trouvé le caractère d'Aabe un peu batard (dans le sens bancal) et maintenant que j'y pense je trouve le personnage que l'on incarne trop serein (

Spoiler Alert! 


il ne connait pas son nom, ne sais pas où il est, etc, et il ne se pose aucune question...

)
- j'ai rien compris à la carte du monde (

Spoiler Alert! 


d'ailleurs pourquoi on a une carte du monde dès le départ?

).

Il faut bien sûr prendre mes remarques pour ce qu'elles sont, je rappelle que j'ai pas exploré la démo de fond en comble. Et peut être que les points que je soulève se justifie d'un point de vue scénaristique dans la version complète.
En tout cas, beau boulot et bon courage!

----------


## Sylvine

> Pour la porte au début, si me souviens bien dans ma première partie, aucun moyen d'obtenir le code, alors je me suis souvenu des seuls chiffre qu'on m'a donné (c'est a dire dans l'intro) et j'ai mis 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 2084
> 
>  et ça a marché.


J'avais pensé à faire ça, mais j'ai pas retenu la date.
Un simple carnet de note où seraient notées automatiquement les informations découvertes pas le joueur aidrait grandement sans pour autant macher le travail.
Enfin là en l'occurence vu que le personnage qu'on dirige n'est pas censé connaître la date ça marcherait pas (d'ailleurs c'est peut-être un peu maladroit comme énigme du coup, sauf si la date est reprécisée ailleurs, en tout ca je l'ai pas trouvée). 




> Tu n'avais pas besoin de l'ouvrir plusieurs fois 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> il faut lire plusieurs pages au hasard et tu finis par avoir un indice pour le code.


Ça aussi c'est un autre problème, parce que moi j'avais lu un certains nombre de pages, genre 7-8, mais je suis tombé 4-5 fois sur des pages en double, j'en ai déduit que: d'une les trucs à lire n'étaient là que pour étoffer le background, et que de deux j'avais dû lire toutes les pages.
Il faut faire gaffe à ça, dans la réalité on peut pas savoir si quelque chose va nous servir, le moindre rouleau de PQ peut s'averer crucial. Mais dans un point n' click les possibilités sont limitées à celles imaginées par le créateur.
Là j'étais dans un jeu, je me suis dis que si au bout de la 5ème tentative le tiroir ne m'avait toujours rien révélé d'interessant, c'est qu'il servait à rien.
Une première solution serait de faire qu'on ne puisse pas relire une page tant qu'on a pas déjà lu toutes les autres.

Mais en règle générale il faut faire attention à ça, parce que du coup j'étais coincé dans le jeu, alors que j'avais trouvé la solution.
Il faut peut-être penser à un système d'aide.
Je sais que c'est pas hardcore, mais c'est au joueur de choisir si il veut utiliser l'aide ou pas, comme on choisit le niveau de difficulté dans un FPS.
Pour non plus trop assister, on peut soit faire une aide légère qui suggère la réponse plutôt que la donner, soit faire une aide à plusieurs niveau.
On peut aussi faire une liste qui contient toutes les actions possibles sur le tableau. Si le joueur à déjà essayé une des actions de la liste, elle est barrée forcement si le joueur à quasiment tout essayé en vain, la liste deviendra beaucoup plus courte. Là aussi ça peut aider le joueur sans lui metter la réponse sous le nez.

Dans tous les cas ça me semble essentiel de pas frustrer le joueur.
Je parle pas de faire un jeu pour débilos, juste faire que si le joueur desire de l'aide, il peut en obtenir.
Parce que si le joueur est vraiment bloqué, soit il va simplement arreter de jouer, soit il va chercher une solution sur internet qui va lui donner directement la réponse, ce qui est domage aussi.

Bon, après je dis tout ça mais je pense que t'as déjà dû y penser bien avant moi, surtout que c'est pas moi qui ai inventé l'idée.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci pour les idées Sylvine et effectivement j'y ai déjà pensé mais je n'ai jamais trouvé le temps d'approfondir certaines choses, j'ai un sacré cahier des charges et je bosse sur tout les secteurs en même temps ^^'.

----------


## Mephisto

A mon tour d'y aller de mon petit feedback bien que je sois en pleine partie. 1er bon point, même si je suis grilled, ça tourne très bien sur un Eeepc 1000H ( le He dans mon cas ), il a démarré tout seul en 640 par 480, et le tout est plutot fluide même si par moment la typo devient un brin tro pixellisé. 

Sinon pas grand chose à redire, le son, les graphismes, c'est très soigné pour de l'amateur, l'interface même si elle n'est pas très ergonomique, ça reste propre, et, j'ai l'impression, bourré de messages subliminal quand au scénario et à la suite du jeu. J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance, j'ai pris plaisir à feuilleter le journal du casier, à calmer net AABE en le piratant. Idem pour le clin d'oeil à CPC même si perso j'aurais tenter d'imaginer à quoi pourrait ressembler le site du canard en 2084, tant dans l'actualité que dans le design ( un lapin couly en troyday, actu sur Fallout 65... ) mais étant donné que c'est juste un easter egg ça n'a rien de primordial. 

Ayant piraté AABE d'entrée, j'ai pu obtenir le code tout de suite et donc sortir, par contre, j'ai cherché et obtenu le code avant même de constater que la porte était fermée par un digicode, ça pourrait peut être être bon de modifier ça pour que l'on parte à la recherche du code uniquement une fois que l'on a conscience qu'il nous en faut un. 

Pour en venir à la suite, le système étrange de la carte à quelquechose qui me séduit beaucoup, l'idée de "lieu/événements" aléatoires qui ne se produise qu'une fois et ou on ne peut revenir par la suite, j'aime beaucoup, ça donne l'impression de croiser et d'interagir avec des mirages ou des hallucinations, c'est très troublant et ça participe à l'atmosphère déroutante. 1ère sortie dans le desert : je tombe sur le lion et la nana, pas fou je me tire, la nana se fait bouffer, deuxieme lieu visité, un black armé me barre la route, jcrois que je vais l'envoyer chier pour voir. Je vous laisse la j'y retourne.  :;): 

En tout cas très bonne mise en bouche, j'espère que tout le jeu sera du même acabit, allez, je retourne à la recherche du guitariste.

Edit : Bon, troisième lieu visité, le garage, fin du voyage, j'aurais du sauvegarday.  ::cry::

----------


## Diwydiant

Ce que j'ai apprécié également est la rejouabilité, même pour une démo : 

Premier essai : avec la compétence "

Spoiler Alert! 


Extralucide

", j'ai le sentiment que le code est constitué de 4 chiffres identiques (

Spoiler Alert! 


7777 

pour moi). Après 

Spoiler Alert! 


7 

essais, donc, la porte se déverrouille et je sors... Nickel...
Deuxième essai, sans "

Spoiler Alert! 


Extralucide

" : j'arrive à la porte fermée, j'obtiens l'indice de l'ordinateur pour le code (

Spoiler Alert! 


année où la bombe est tombée

)... Je sors tout de suite (oui, je me suis rappelé de 

Spoiler Alert! 


1945

, dans " l'intro ").
Troisième essai, toujours sans "

Spoiler Alert! 


extralucide

" : à la porte, je tape le code (

Spoiler Alert! 


1945

), tout souriant, mais elle reste fermée... Merde... Je retente 

Spoiler Alert! 


7777

, rien... Holy Crap... Je fouille un peu, parle à l'ordi, et il me dit que le code est 

Spoiler Alert! 


réinitialisé chaque année

... Donc, par déduction, le nouveau code était 

Spoiler Alert! 


2084

, bingo, je remporte la vitrine et les 100 000 euros...

Génial...




Sinon, une petite estimation de la durée de vie du jeu final, par hasard ?

----------


## Arnith

J'adore la CLUF... ^^

----------


## Louck

Il est vrai que la recherche du code au début est assez complexe (voir impossible ?) si on n'a pas les cara/aptitudes qu'il faut.
Enfin de mon coté, j'ai tenté de chercher le code sans avoir les aptitudes qu'il faut, et je tombe sur rien. Avis personnel : Si c'est le cas, ca limite alors la liberté dans la création du protagoniste, car on est obligé d'avoir X ou Y cara pour pouvoir surpasser l'obstacle.

Je peux être aveugle aussi...

----------


## Reguen

> Il est vrai que la recherche du code au début est assez complexe (voir impossible ?) si on n'a pas les cara/aptitudes qu'il faut.
> Enfin de mon coté, j'ai tenté de chercher le code sans avoir les aptitudes qu'il faut, et je tombe sur rien. Avis personnel : Si c'est le cas, ca limite alors la liberté dans la création du protagoniste, car on est obligé d'avoir X ou Y cara pour pouvoir surpasser l'obstacle.
> 
> Je peux être aveugle aussi...


Sans aucune capacité pour ça mais avec 8 en chance j'avais trouvé le code dans le casier  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sans aucune capacité pour ça mais avec 8 en chance j'avais trouvé le code dans le casier




Spoiler Alert! 


Le 8 de chance te permet surtout de trouver une carte d'identification dans le carton et je le répète on ne peut pas être bloqué devant AABE (enfin si, plus exactement si on a 2 ou moins en chance et en intelligence et aucune des compétences requises.Ce qui fait un très faible pourcentage de bloqués)

----------


## Eve

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  ... (enfin si, plus exactement si on a 2 ou moins en chance et en intelligence ...)



Merde, moi qui voulait créer un personnage à mon image ...  :Bave:

----------


## BuzzerMan

Je fais partie des teubés qui restent bloquer devant la porte du départ et j'admets que c'est frustrant. Je vais refaire un personnage sans tarder, c'est pas le problème mais j'aimerais savoir où ça bloque (possible que ça soit du côté de mon ignorance, pas celle de mon perso) :


Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai fait un perso moyen : je crois que j'ai 8 en intelligence, la compétence extralucide, un peu de chance, un peu de force. Quand j'arrive devant la porte, ma compétence m'aide en me disant "Je vois des hommes portant la croix rouge tomber sous les coups d'un roi". C'est une référence au templier ?



A part ça, je n'ai pas vraiment de critique constructive à apporter : c'est austaire mais ça me va parfaitement. J'ai beaucoup les dessins même si je n'en ai pas vu des masses pour l'instant. Et puis je sens que ça va me plaire. Bloquer devant cette porte, ça me fait penser à ce qui a été dit sur Fallout2 dans le dernier CPC : on bloque mais on recommence avec un autre perso et on aime ça !
On peut sponsoriser le développement d'une quelconque façon ?

----------


## Mephisto

Toujours au sujet d'AABE, je viens de commencer ma seconde partie avec un personnage un peu similaire au premier, sauf que cette fois j'ai abordé différemment l'AI, allant jusqu'a l'envoyer se faire foutre lorsqu'il m'a demandé de faire le singe. Visiblement, j'étais bloqué, jusqu'a ce que j'aille faire un tour dans le casier et que je feuillette un peu le cahier comme la première fois. Au détour d'une page je tombe sur : "La chute des templiers. P'tain de mot de passe...blablabla". Me souvenant plus exactement de la date, j'ai fait un petit tour sur google qui, apres quelques essais m'as permis de trouver le code, j'adore ce jeu, ça va chercher loin et on ne nous tient pas par la main.  ::wub:: 

Edit : Arf grilled sur les templiers. Mais ça se rejoint, cherche "chute de l'ordre" ou un truc du genre sur google.  :;): 

Re-Edit pour Tyler : Dis moi que pour ton prochain projet tu utiliseras le style graphique de ton webcomic.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ElGato

> On peut sponsoriser le développement d'une quelconque façon ?


Envoyez moi les dons, je transmettrai...pas la peine de déranger Tyler pour ça.


Ou alors donnez des idées, des avis constructifs, des encouragements.



Je préfère les dons.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> J'ai fait un perso moyen : je crois que j'ai 8 en intelligence, la compétence extralucide, un peu de chance, un peu de force. Quand j'arrive devant la porte, ma compétence m'aide en me disant "Je vois des hommes portant la croix rouge tomber sous les coups d'un roi". C'est une référence au templier ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Oui c'est ça ^^ cherche un peu il n'y a pas 36 dates importantes dans l'histoire des templiers.






> Re-Edit pour Tyler : Dis moi que pour ton prochain projet tu utiliseras le style graphique de ton webcomic.


Pourquoi pas ^^ un survival horreur bien glauque !





> Envoyez moi les dons, je transmettrai...pas la peine de déranger Tyler pour ça.
> Ou alors donnez des idées, des avis constructifs, des encouragements.
> Je préfère les dons.


Ouais, envoyez les lettres d'amour à Elgato moi je prends que les billets de 500 roros.

----------


## Naele

Hu ? Moi j'avais pas du tout ça, mais Aujourd'hui... Putain de mot de passe... Blablabla. Ce qui me servait à rien !

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est con la vie hein ? _*DoublehitcombosurNaele_

----------


## BuzzerMan

> Edit : Arf grilled sur les templiers. Mais ça se rejoint, cherche "chute de l'ordre" ou un truc du genre sur google.





> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Oui c'est ça ^^ cherche un peu il n'y a pas 36 dates importantes dans l'histoire des templiers.


Merci bien ! A moi la lumière !
C'est bon ça, de devoir fouiller ses dates de 4ème pour ouvrir cette porte



> Ouais, envoyez les lettres d'amour à Elgato moi je prends que les billets de 500 roros.


Pas de problème, dès que je touche le jackpot, je pense à vous !
Plus sérieusement, je risque d'avoir du temps dans quelques mois, d'ici là, je vais lire ton devblog et voir si mes maigres compétences en prog peuvent t'aider, je te promets rien à l'avance...

----------


## Mephisto

Aujourd'hui, ben, la date d'aujourd'hui...mais dans le jeu.  :;): 

Mais ouais ça serait carrément glauque avec le style de ta bayday, ça se preterait bien au genre, ou alors un autre point & click sauce RPG bien glauque et completement larguant.  ::): 


( Tiens, je viens de recuperer le gueune hors service, le visuel viendrait pas d'une pub de Hard To Be A God, jeu relativement passé inaperçu ? :tired:  )

----------


## Tyler Durden

> ( Tiens, je viens de recuperer le gueune hors service, le visuel viendrait pas d'une pub de Hard To Be A God, jeu relativement passé inaperçu ? )


Non.




> Merci bien ! A moi la lumière !
> C'est bon ça, de devoir fouiller ses dates de 4ème pour ouvrir cette porte


Sauf que quand tu vas recommencer, le code ne sera peut-être pas le même ^^.

----------


## Naele

Ben oui mais je savais pas du tout la date, c'est pas comme si j'avais un carnet ou je note tout ce que le jeu affiche...
J'ai recommencé, j'ai directement tapé l'année sans même parler à l'ordinateur, ça c'est ouvert...
J'ai pas croisé la cabine téléphonique, je suis tombé sur une fin avant, donc je sais pas si ça créé un "bug" ou un ordinateur te téléphone alors que tu lui a jamais parlé...

----------


## kilfou

Fait 2 fois la demo, une fois avec un perso intelligent et social, l'autre avec un costaud mouleux.

J'ai beaucoup apprécié AABE  :je l'ai eu de 2 façons différentes 


Spoiler Alert! 


une fois en le hackant, l'autre en ramassant l'ID card, pas eu à faire le singe ni à regarder dans le carnet (que je n'ai pas trouvé donc une main différente quand on passe sur un objet interactif, ça serait pas mal)



Pour le 

Spoiler Alert! 


bloublougueur, j'aurais bien voulu pouvoir le savater, l'interaction est sympa et donne envie d'en découvrir.





Spoiler Alert! 


Et je suis déjà amoureux de Claudia, t'as réussi à la rendre sexy, elle me fait penser à Faith...  :Bave:  Par contre, l'Oasis HD spa top comme nom...



J'aime vraiment la zik, l'ambiance désolée vraiment réussie, là dessus rien à redire.

Petites touches d'humour sympa 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauf les bouteilles qui ont fait perdre la tête au squelette mais ça doit être mon manque d'humour.  :tired: 



Par contre, je trouve la carte style fallout pas vraiment adaptée, ça fait artificiel les ? Mais je suis sûr que vous pourrez remédier à ça.

Bref heureux mais frustré de pas avoir plus de matos à tester !  :;): 

Sinon, y a une date de sortie pour la version complète ? Une idée du moyen de commercialisation ? Le prix ?

Bref, keep up the good work et j'espère que mes remarques t'auront aidées.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sinon, y a une date de sortie pour la version complète ? Une idée du moyen de commercialisation ? Le prix ?


C'est écrit à la fin de la démo "coming soon 2054" pour la distrib on en est pas encore là. C'est accessoire.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h50 ----------




> Fait 2 fois la demo, une fois avec un perso intelligent et social, l'autre avec un costaud mouleux.
> 
> J'ai beaucoup apprécié AABE  :je l'ai eu de 2 façons différentes 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> une fois en le hackant, l'autre en ramassant l'ID card, pas eu à faire le singe ni à regarder dans le carnet (que je n'ai pas trouvé donc une main différente quand on passe sur un objet interactif, ça serait pas mal)




Spoiler Alert! 


Avec ton "costaud mouleux" si tu avais au moins 8 de force, tu peux carrément défoncer le digicode.



---------- Post ajouté à 21h52 ----------




> Pour le 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> bloublougueur, j'aurais bien voulu pouvoir le savater, l'interaction est sympa et donne envie d'en découvrir.


Tu peux si tu as une arme ^^.

----------


## tenshu

Spoiler Alert! 


la pierre étrange peut servir dans la démo



Sinon je croit que j'ai fait le tour de la démo.
C'était sympa merci Tyler.

Sinon je croit qu'il faut trouver autre chose que Hemihead426 en police, un truc plus trash plus rusty ça serait vraiment mieux.
Quitte a garder la Hemihead pour les truc technologiques, mais bon je recommande pas cette police il y a bien mieux !

Edit: ha oui et claaauuuddiiiaaaaa  :Bave:

----------


## Mephisto

Ah okay, désolé que tu l'ai pris mal, c'est juste que ça m'a fait penser à ce visuel :


Après si c'est un travail original mes respects hein, dans tout les cas j'adore ton boulot. :;): 

Edit : Tiens, pis le mec au téléphone viens de me raccrocher à la trogne.  ::(:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ah okay, désolé que tu l'ai pris mal, c'est juste que ça m'a fait penser à ce visuel :
> http://www.creabook.com/upload/users...p-Y-90-490.jpg
> 
> Après si c'est un travail original mes respects hein, dans tout les cas j'adore ton boulot.
> 
> Edit : Tiens, pis le mec au téléphone viens de me raccrocher à la trogne.


Rassure toi j'ai rien pris mal ^^ je te répondais simplement c'est tout. :;):  Sinon le flingue est un modèle 3D d'un artiste nommé "uzilit" à qui j'ai acheté le modèle et dont j'ai la license d'exploitation. Ils ont donc fait pareil j'imagine.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sinon t'as prévu quoi en DLC, Tyler ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sinon t'as prévu quoi en DLC, Tyler ?


Le V.A.T.S.

----------


## kilfou

> C'est écrit à la fin de la démo "coming soon 2054" pour la distrib on en est pas encore là. C'est accessoire.


Ah non spa accessoire !  ::(:  J'ai envie d'aller plus loin dans l'univers d'ici peu moi. Et toute peine mérite salaire (d'ailleurs vous y avez passé combien d'heures ?)...  ::rolleyes:: 
 


---------- Post ajouté à 21h50 ----------




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Avec ton "costaud mouleux" si tu avais au moins 8 de force, tu peux carrément défoncer le digicode.




Spoiler Alert! 


Attends j'ai la classe moi : je récupère le code mais je pète quand même la porte.  :Cigare: 


 
---------- Post ajouté à 21h52 ----------





> Tu peux si tu as une arme ^^.


Ben les 2 fois, je l'ai rencontré tout de suite (à la 1ère ou 2ème case ?) et les armes seulement après. (

Spoiler Alert! 


Il faisait moins le malin le félin avec une balle dans le buffet. Par contre, y a pas qu'à lui que j'aurais bien foutu une cartouche  ::ninja:: 



Ah et sinon je plussoie : les descriptions manquent ainsi qu'un autre truc déjà dit par un autre canard mais que je viens d'oublier.

Nan sérieux, je veux une date de sortie et un prix moi, je vais précommander la version collector. :déjàfanboyçafaitpeur:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sinon je croit qu'il faut trouver autre chose que Hemihead426 en police, un truc plus trash plus rusty ça serait vraiment mieux.
> Quitte a garder la Hemihead pour les truc technologiques, mais bon je recommande pas cette police il y a bien mieux !


Je te laisse m'en trouver une autre  :B): .

----------


## tenshu

> Je te laisse m'en trouver une autre .


Tenu!

----------


## Mephisto

Ah okay, j'ignorais que ça se faisait ce genre de choses, j'apprends. Mais de toutes les manières comme je t'ai dit, respect et chapeau, c'est un sacré boulot, et rien que pour la démo, ça se sent qu'il y a des mois de travails derrière, à tout les niveaux. Et je viens à l'instant en jeu de croiser le guitariste, et je renouvelle d'autant plus mes louanges. C'est le genre de choses qui apporte peu en termes de jeu proprement dit, mais tellement au niveau de l'immersion, de l'onirisme, de l'atmosphere, c'est juste génial.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ah non spa accessoire !  J'ai envie d'aller plus loin dans l'univers d'ici peu moi. Et toute peine mérite salaire (d'ailleurs vous y avez passé combien d'heures ?)...


Pour les travaux des autres marmousets, faudra leurs demander, pour ma part, j'ai commencé en décembre 2008 et je ne compte plus les heures de larmes et de baves sur mon clavier.

----------


## Darkath

On peut faire quelque chose avec jimmy hendrix ou il est juste la pour l'ambiance psy ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ah okay, j'ignorais que ça se faisait ce genre de choses, j'apprends. Mais de toutes les manières comme je t'ai dit, respect et chapeau, c'est un sacré boulot, et rien que pour la démo, ça se sent qu'il y a des mois de travails derrière, à tout les niveaux. Et je viens à l'instant en jeu de croiser le guitariste, et je renouvelle d'autant plus mes louanges. C'est le genre de choses qui apporte peu en termes de jeu proprement dit, mais tellement au niveau de l'immersion, de l'onirisme, de l'atmosphere, c'est juste génial.


Il y a pleins de supermarchés de la 3D sur le net genre turbosquid (ou je vends moi même certains trucs)(même si ce dernier recèle autant de contenu gratuit ou à bas prix que de créations totalement exorbitantes niveau prix.)

---------- Post ajouté à 22h21 ----------




> On peut faire quelque chose avec jimmy hendrix ou il est juste la pour l'ambiance psy ?


On pourra faire quelque chose dans la version def. Je le répète mais la démo est coupée de partout j'ai du faire des choix douloureux pour la fermer.

----------


## Mephisto

Rien que pour interagir avec lui je suis pressé et curieux de voir la version définitive. Ma carte bleue est prête à chauffer.  ::): 

Petite question, il y aura d'autres bêtas pour les canards, histoire d'avoir du feedback et de traquer les bugs ou comptes tu publier uniquement la version finale d'ici la ?

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Je télécharge ça pour voir(ça tombe bien justement le soir ou je finit Sam & Max Saison 1) en espérant que tu as changer d'avis au sujet de la référence sur moi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Petite question, il y aura d'autres bêtas pour les canards, histoire d'avoir du feedback et de traquer les bugs ou comptes tu publier uniquement la version finale d'ici la ?


Bien sûr, je vois bien que c'est utile, moi qui pensai que la démo était débuggé à 100% vous m'avez sorti pleins de bugs bande d'enfoirés.

----------


## Darkath

> Je télécharge ça pour voir(ça tombe bien justement le soir ou je finit Sam & Max Saison 1) en espérant que tu as changer d'avis au sujet de la référence sur moi.




Spoiler Alert! 



Ah mais voila, c'est lui le cadavre dans la douche ! (a moins que ce soit le crucifié de toad awards ... Ou l'alcoolique dans la grange ...)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Spoiler Alert! 


Personne a trouvé le porte bonheur planqué dans le sable près du panneau stop ?

----------


## Darkath

> On pourra faire quelque chose dans la version def. Je le répète mais la démo est coupée de partout j'ai du faire des choix douloureux pour la fermer.


Ok j'allait presque recommencer une partie avec 8 en influence pour voir ^^




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Personne a trouvé le porte bonheur planqué dans le sable près du panneau stop ?


Si moi, mais je sais pas a quoi il sert (vu que je le trouve dans les dernier truc généralement)

----------


## Diwydiant

> Sinon t'as prévu quoi en DLC, Tyler ?


Des vaisseaux spaciaux trop "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzouuuuuuuuuuuuum", des pistolets laser qui font "piouuuuuupiouuuuuuu", des armures de samuraï qui font "whoaaaa" et des aliens qui disent "Mother Fucking Cheap Zeta Jones"...

 :B): 

 ::O: 

 ::sad::

----------


## kilfou

> Si moi, mais je sais pas a quoi il sert (vu que je le trouve dans les dernier truc généralement)


Pareil. Un indice ?  :tired:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

C'est quoi la durée de la démo ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Personne a trouvé le porte bonheur planqué dans le sable près du panneau stop ?


Si...
 :B): 

Par contre je n'ai pas fait attention : c'est 1 ou 2 points en plus ?

Et, petite suggestion : pourquoi ne pas le faire apparaitre qu'occasionellement, par exemple si le niveau de chance est très bas, pour "aider" ou "compenser" un manque ?
Ou juste le faire apparaitre de façon totalement aléatoire, sans pré-requis...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pareil. Un indice ?


C'est un Bonus il augmente votre chance de 1.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h39 ----------




> Et, petite suggestion : pourquoi ne pas le faire apparaitre qu'occasionellement, par exemple si le niveau de chance est très bas, pour "aider" ou "compenser" un manque ?
> Ou juste le faire apparaitre de façon totalement aléatoire, sans pré-requis...


Ouep, j'estimai que c'était une récompense en soi de le voir...

---------- Post ajouté à 22h41 ----------




> C'est quoi la durée de la démo ?


Trop court.

----------


## Naele

Bon ben, j'ai tenté le bug scénaristique du téléphone sans avoir causé à l'ordinateur.
Me suis fait owned.
Enfin j'ai pu voir la demoiselle au Lion, elle est vachement bien !

----------


## Marchemort

Trop classe la madame Herta  :Cigare: , ça donne envie de se payer une bonne tranche de jambon.  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bon ben, j'ai tenté le bug scénaristique du téléphone sans avoir causé à l'ordinateur.
> Me suis fait owned.


Oui en fait il n'y a pas de bug sur le téléphone,

Spoiler Alert! 


 il y a deux interlocuteurs possible, AABE ou le taré.

----------


## Louck

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Le 8 de chance te permet surtout de trouver une carte d'identification dans le carton et je le répète on ne peut pas être bloqué devant AABE (enfin si, plus exactement si on a 2 ou moins en chance et en intelligence et aucune des compétences requises.Ce qui fait un très faible pourcentage de bloqués)


Ah okay, je dis rien alors ^^".
Faut que je le trouve.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

C'est normal qu'on peut pas utiliser la carte ID si on a recu un faux code de l'ordinateur du debut ? ça dit "Je n'ai plus rien a lui dire"

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan c'est encore un bug à rajouter à la liste -__-.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Tu avait pas parler du fait qu'on pourrait devenir fou ou un truc de ce genre ? 
J'aime bien.

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'ai dit ça ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Timesquirrel

Testé. Alors :

J'ai pas eu de bug, la qualité du son était largement du niveau des point and click moderne. Ca m'a fait pensé à un morning star non linéaire bourré d'easter egg et influencé par fo1. Bref ca a du potentiel. Pour le scénar, ca reste classique mais efficace et l'influence des perks est tout a fait originale pour un point and click.


Par contre : ya pas assez de dialogues à mon gout. J'ai limpression que otut les dialogues se doivent êtres pertinent alors qu'on peut se marrer avec des dialogues qui n'ont pas de fin en soi ( a la monkey island quoi)

 Transition trop lente. Tout click doit mettre a jour l'écran et fonctionner instantanément sur une zone active.

 Pas assez de description, comme dans tout bon jeu point and click, tout objet devrait donner un descriptif lorsque l'on clicke dessu, mais heureusement il n'y a rien de plus facile que de rectifier ca.
Plus de background à lire serait aussi le bienvenu ainsi qu'un inventaire élaboré.


Du très bon boulot pour une démo, j'acheterai  sans doute le produit fini,  c'est dit.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pas assez de description, comme dans tout bon jeu point and click, tout objet devrait donner un descriptif lorsque l'on clicke dessu, mais heureusement il n'y a rien de plus facile que de rectifier ca.


Ouep c'est facile à introduire et déjà prévu, mais ce sera la dernière chose que je ferais.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Presque au début du topic(l'autre) tu avait dit qu'on pourrait avoir des trais des traits de caractères spéciaux(Genre troubles psychologiques)

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Presque au début du topic(l'autre) tu avait dit qu'on pourrait avoir des trais des traits de caractères spéciaux(Genre troubles psychologiques)


Oula le projet à fait du chemin depuis et j'ai pris une direction un peu différente, mais devenir fou ouais pourquoi pas.

----------


## Alab

Enfin ce qui est cool c'est qu'o sera cités dans les crédits comme les béta testeurs.  :Cigare: 

En tout cas ce qui est cool c'est que la chance a vraiment son rôle ici c'est cool ! Et c'est vrai aussi que j'apprécie peu les point and click d'habitude mais là  :Bave: 

On a plaisir a refaire u perso pour recommencer !

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Sinon on peut tuer le lion ou pas ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sinon on peut tuer le lion ou pas ?


Ouep 

Spoiler Alert! 


avec une des deux armes à feu ou le distraire avec le fémur de todd.

----------


## Naele

Ah j'ai cru que le taré c'était l'ordinateur qui faisait son petit roleplay vu qu'on le connais pas. J'ai présumé qu'en fait il nous connais bien mais qu'il nous ment pour pas nous donner d'infos. Donc j'ai pensé ça.

Du coup ça se passe comment ? Y'a deux histoires différentes selon que tu parle à l'ordinateur ou pas au début, ou ca s'arrete là et ni l'ordinateur ni le taré ne reviennent ? Ou l'ordinateur et le taré sont respectivement introduits dans les histoires où ils n'étaient pas encore apparu plus tard ?

OUHHHHOUHHHHH *se gratte les fesses* OUHHHHOUHHHHHH OUHHHOUHHHHH *imite mal le singe*

----------


## Eve

Je suis encore tombé sur 3 références assez marrantes. 2 sur l'ID Card et une page dans le carnet, tout droit sortit d'une des meilleures répliques de Fight Club, j'étais écroulé. ^^

Bon, je pense pas en avoir tout à fait fait le tour, mais je crois avoir vu la majeur partie des tableaux et leur résolutions.

Pas de bugs à déplorer, juste quelques fautes d'orthographe par ci par là (ex: "Qu'est-ce que tu fait ?!" 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand on pirate AABE

, "fais" prend un s à la 2eme personne du singulier).

Je crois en avoir vu dans une ou deux des versions du dialogue avec la cabine téléphonique (seul évènement que j'ai pu refaire, et 3 fois de suite en plus), mais je sais plus lequelles.

Un léger problème avec le perk Extralucide, en sélectionnant une rencontre, si je suis prévenu qu'il y a du danger 

Spoiler Alert! 


(celle du lion quoi)

 et que je "pars" avant d'y rentrer, elle ne s'affichera plus sur la map.

Je répèterais ce qu'ont déjà dit les canards, certaines transissions trop longues, manque d'infos et d'aide niveau interactions (curseur en surbrillance, texte descriptif, à la fois dans les tableaux et dans l'inventaire) descriptif des caracs, possibilité de refaire certains tableaux de la map.
Pouvoir classer son inventaire pourrait être devenir utile si beaucoup d'objets s'y entassent.

Pour l'instant, je trouve que ça manque d'interactions (inutiles, juste pour rajouter du background) dans la démo. Mais c'est sur que ça rajoute du boulot niveau 3D. Des trucs comme les tâches sur le fauteuil ou le squelette dans la douche permettent d'assoir une ambiance, surtout si elle est malsaine et post-apo. Quelques tableaux un peu vides, mais pour avoir fait de la 3D pendant 3 ans, je sais ce que c'est.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

J'en suis qu'au début. Mais...



Spoiler Alert! 


Plutonium : Obligun çay de la mayrde.

  ::XD::

----------


## XoR

Purée les gars...les point and click RPG c'est vraiment pas pour moi mais je suis curieux alors j'ai DL...Et j'ai pas encore réussi à sortir de la première pièce...alors si il faut beaucoup de chance avec le carnet ben je suis mal barré...Little boy de mon cul ouais :D

Excellent en tout cas, parfait pour jouer au boulot cet été :D

Grrrrrrrrrrrr ce jeu me rend fou :D

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Du coup ça se passe comment ? Y'a deux histoires différentes selon que tu parle à l'ordinateur ou pas au début, ou ca s'arrete là et ni l'ordinateur ni le taré ne reviennent ? Ou l'ordinateur et le taré sont respectivement introduits dans les histoires où ils n'étaient pas encore apparu plus tard ?




Spoiler Alert! 


On pourra recroiser le taré plus tard.

----------


## XoR

Ouf...j'ai eu de la CHAAAAANCE...

----------


## Paoh

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Personne a trouvé le porte bonheur planqué dans le sable près du panneau stop ?


Si si mais comme j'ai fait que deux tournees d'evenements j'ai pas eu la possibilite de comprendre si il pouvait servir.

----------


## Naele

Je voulais me foutre de la gueule de ta démo toute buguée en public, mais comme après 30 min de tentative d'expliquer le bug rencontré à l'écrit j'ai du me résoudre à faire un screen comportant des données persos, je te l'ai envoyé en MP avec une courte explication.

Mais je prie tout le monde de bien vouloir croire qu'ils auraient bien rit de la médiocrité de ton travail pour en arriver à un tel bug.

Ouais j'ai quand même effacé ce qui permet d'envoyer des tueurs chez moi, on sais jamais.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Hop. Je viens de finir ma première partie en écumant toutes les possibilités avec mon perso axé sur l'intelligence, soit 30 mns de jeu. (Ça me rappelle quelque-chose.)

Les p'tites fautes :
Face à L'I.A. : "Il est vrai que tu n'as pas l'air*e* très futé.".

Après ce passage, quant on se retrouve dans le couloir avec une inscription sur le mur : MAINTENANCE ACCÈS PANE
Le reste est effacé mais j'imagine que c'était "PANNEAU". 

"Cette conversation tourne au monologue. Non pas que ça me dérange. *m*ais... Je préfère les mener seuls.".
Je suis dubitatif pour le "seuls" au pluriel. Dans ma p'tite tête je me dit qu'il préfère les mener en étant seul, donc au singulier. Je suis pas sûr pour le coup.

En tout cas j'adore cette phrase. Je la trouve très perturbante.

Et pour chipoter : "Une force étrange nommée démo m'emp*è*che d'aller plus loin.".

Bon, ben sinon j'ai vraiment adoré cette démo (Herta  :Bave: ). En début de topic vous parliez de la lourdeur et je l'ai ressentie aussi. Mais uniquement au moment de la découverte de l'environnement et c'est plus facile de s'identifier au personnage grâce à ça. Pareil quant on est dans le désert et qu'on accède au menu. Ça donne l'impression de vraiment être en train de fouiller dans le sac, ce qui prend du temps dans la réalité. Et puis bon... C'est pas si lent que ça en fait, hein.

De ne pas avoir un changement de curseur ne m'a pas dérangé. Comme l'écran n'est pas surchargé en zones interactives on a vite fait le tour des possibilités.

Donc voilà... Hmm... J'aurais bien aimé que l'I.A. Soit plus difficile à contourner, voire retorse (en même temps j'ai séché sur les Templiers  ::siffle:: ). Qu'on ait vraiment envie de voir ce putain de dehors et laisser le bunker derrière. Là ça fait limite je vais faire une balade.
Plus de dialogues, de descriptions aussi comme ça a été déjà demandé.

Et en ce qui concerne les compliments :
C'est pas pour la lèche, le lustre, etc... Mais cette démo m'a procuré plus de plaisir que bien des jeux qui ont couté des millions. Donc félicitations les mecs.

----------


## xrogaan

Huuuuun, désolé, j'ai pas supporté les 2 secondes d'attentes entre chaque chargement de zone de carte avec le bruit de marchage couplé avec le bruit de l'enfoiré d'ivrogne qui a persisté sur 5 zones.

----------


## claneys

Bon me manque plus que d'essayer avec le son maintenant.

----------


## lcdg

Voila deux trois idées après avoir terminé 1 fois la démo (je suis vite tombé sur le bunker) :
- Pouvoir régler la résolution ... Des textes : à priori on va s'en bouffer du texte, donc si on peut éviter de se faire saigner les yeux, pourquoi pas.
- Faire disparaitre le curseur lors des "cinématiques", parce que bon le gant noir sur le fond blanc par exemple sa casse un peu l'immersion.

- Éviter que des joueurs soit bloquer à un endroit du jeu, parce que bon la c'est le début de la démo, t'es bloquer tu recommence, lorsque l'on sera dans le jeu, être bloquer parce qu'on a pas 54 en inté et plus de 33 en chance risque d'être un peu plus frustrant pour le joueur qui vient de passer 6h sur le jeu  ::P: . Pour ca, ya plusieurs solutions :
   - Mettre un timer sur les scènes bloquantes, pour que si en 5-10-30min le joueur n'a pas réussi, un élement du décors se débloque (par exemple) et donne un indice capitale pour débloquer la scène
   - Bloquer certaines caractèristiques au départ et les débloquer au fur et à mesure de l'aventure; ce qui permet de s'assurer que le joueur n'est pas choisit "Courir vite" au début du jeu alors que ca pourra lui servir qu'au mileu.
    - Creer un bouton HELP qui donnerai la solution au joueur grâce à un ingenieux système d'allopass  :;):  Business is business

La Carte :
Je pense c'est volontaire que l'on se sent perdu, par contre, un carte, à la base, c'est pour faire croire que l'on ne l'est pas. Donc, pour ameliorer la carte, je pense que ce serai pas mal que dès qu'on découvre un tableau, l'icone de la carte change (enlever le "?"), et se fixe à une position de la carte. Apres on va me dire que change l'atmosphère du jeu, etc ... Apres j'ai pas dit que les lieux devaient être fixes, juste leurs icones sur la carte, rien n'empêche que en croyant retourner sauver la demoiselle on ne puisse pas tomber sur un autre endroit et qu'on entende notre perso dire "Putin, j'aurai juré que la belle blonde était ici ...."

Voila les différentes idées que j'ai eu en jouant, jy retourne ce soir.
Et bien sûr, Merci Tyler (& co) pour cette démo.

----------


## Mephisto

Toutes ces idées pour "débloquer" le joueur, je suis pas pour du tout, même si j'ai pas mon mot à dire hein, juste que je trouve ça bien trop artificiel et paternaliste, c'est de l'assistanat. A la rigueur ce qui pourrais être sympa et permettre aux joueurs de voir évoluer leur fiche de personnage, ce serait que, par exemple, au terme d'une action bien determinée assez "dure" ( duper un personnage intelligent, combattre un ennemi puissant, ect... ), si le joueur y parvient, l'action lui octroie un point dans un domaine determiné ( intell pour le dialogue, force pour le combat, ce genre de choses ), ou même un point de Perk, à reinvestir plus tard.

Je pense que ça éviterait que le personnage soit figé et que le temps et l'expérience ai une influence sur lui, cela dit ça risque de demander un équilibrage en avançant dans le jeu.

Sinon Tyler, le jeu restera 100 % textuel ou à la manière d'un Fallout tu comptes faire doubler des personnages importants ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Finit trois ou quatre fois la démo pour tester un peu ce que vous avez noté ici, et pfff bin que dire à part que c'est juste énorme, j'ai retrouvé tout plein de sensations que j'ai eu sur des vieux jeux d'il y'a moult année, genre robinson's requiem, fallout, et un jeu dont j'ai oublié le nom (mais l'espece humaine cohabitait avec des dinosaures humanoide ou non, le héros était roux je crois), y'a cette ambiance calme, étrange, et ces rencontres un peu aléatoires completement tordu....niveau graphisme ça à beau piquer les yeux du kevin moyen je trouve que ça joue enormement sur l'ambiance, et la lenteur aussi , je suis à fond dans ce projet . 
Pour ceux que la carte gène, j'ai une proposition qui me viens d'un très vieux jeu tournant sur 486, j'ai pas le nom en tête non plus mais on se baladait sur une sorte de lune ou de planète inconnue en choisissant à chaque écran la direction à prendre, genre "go south?" "go west?", chaque écran devait être situé à 100m d'un autre. En gardant le principe on pourrais imaginer que dans Era Vulgaris on puisse s'orienter de la sorte et que le héros marche dans la meme direction jusqu'à ce qu'une rencontre aléatoire intervienne ou qu'il s'arrête dans un lieu à location fixe (comme le bar de Herta). 

Encore bravo et gogogo sort nous la suite je veux savoir pourquoi 

Spoiler Alert! 


la grosse est à poil!

----------


## Tyler Durden

@ l'inkagoulé: Je note ton message, et merci pour les compliments, ils font très plaisir.

@Naele: Mouhahahaha.

@xroogan: Merde encore un bug -___- ce sera réglé merci du retour.

@lcdg: La carte va être profondément repensé avec un système de vision et de placement dans l'espace.

@Mephisto: Quand ma nana sera moins timide elle pourra peut être doubler les personnage féminins mais c'est mal parti... Pour le reste je pourrai peut être demander aux canards leurs jolis petites voix... Mais ça alourdirai énormément le jeu.

@Hyperpinguoin: 

Spoiler Alert! 


Parce qu'elle à chaud ?   ::P:

----------


## Mephisto

C'est le risque, à moins de ne doubler que les personnages importants comme dans Fallout, ça réduirait à une ( grosse, j'imagine ), poignée de personnages, en Ogg ça peut passer. Enfin j'imagine que c'est pas ta priorité. ::P: 

Par contre c'est plus qu'évident que tu peux compter sur les canards, et pourquoi pas Boulon en guest, avec son "unité 1, sécurisez Alpha". ::lol:: 

Pour info j'ai relancé une partie, les deux précédentes j'ai pu ni voir Claudia autrement qu'en steak tartare et j'ai toujours pas pu approcher Herta, j'ai pris le sex-appeal, je suis curieux de voir le résultat.  :tired:

----------


## john

J'adore ce jeu. Ca détend, c'est pas croyable.

C'est à faire, à refaire et à rerefaire.
Par contre si y a un moyen de zapper la cinématique du début. A force de recommencer, on la connait par coeur.



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai adoré le coup du musicien perdu dans le désert. A rester tant qu'il joue

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Par contre si y a un moyen de zapper la cinématique du début. A force de recommencer, on la connait par coeur.
> [/SPOILER]


Non mais ce sera inclu dans une version plus avancée.

----------


## hodvy

Tout d'abord un bravo pour cette démo, ma foi fort sympathique.
Les réferences, le style graphique, l'ambiance (fallout quand tu nous tiens (mais pas le 3 bien sur  :B): ).
Les dialogues, la musique (du muddy waters dans le désert ?), tout en faite. 
Bravo encore une fois et continuez sur cette voie et je ne suis pas le seule à en attendre plus  ::wub:: .
Juste en passant, le titre "Era Vulgaris" est aussi le nom d'un album de Queen of the stone age. Plus d'infos ici.
Je ne sais pas si il y a un rapport mais au cas ou...

Je m'y recolle un coup a cette démo je n'est pas encore tout explorer.  ::rolleyes:: 
Special dedicace à la tenancière du bar qui voudrait une démo plus longue  ::O:  (o )( o)

Bien à vous

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Juste en passant, le titre "Era Vulgaris" est aussi le nom d'un album de Queen of the stone age. Plus d'infos ici.
> Je ne sais pas si il y a un rapport mais au cas ou...


C'est surtout l'interprétation de la traduction du latin qui donne un sens au titre.

----------


## Mephisto

A y est ! J'ai enfin pu explorer tout un pan de la démo qui m'était resté inaccessible jusqu'a maintenant : j'ai sauvé Claudia et pu acceder à l'Oasis HD. Woah cette Claudia, je comprend mieux les posts précédents, elle est super sexy sans sombrer dans le vulgos. Au passage d'ailleurs ces quelques tableaux que je n'ai pu explorer auparavant me permette d'en dire un peu plus sur le chara design, jusque alors relativement basique ( le mec ivre mort, le garde black, le type du garage ), on restait dans un post-apo falloutesque assez convenu, à part le houbougloubleur. Tandis que là avec l'Oasis HD, du moins le peu que l'on peut en voir, ça m'a fait penser un peu à Heavy Metal 1981, dans le style du bar, la tenancière avec ses grosses mammelles à l'air, le type au comptoir, ça a vraiment de la gueule et un charme certain :;):  ( et je reviens pas sur Claudia, je suis très pressé de la revoir dans la version complète  ::wub::  ).

Tiens d'ailleurs hop au passage, cadeau pour les autres fanboys  ::): :

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci c'est super sympa ^^ Pour claudia 

Spoiler Alert! 


vous pouvez la draguouiller avec sex appeal ou 9 de charisme ce qui vous permettra de la revoir dans la version finale. :;):

----------


## tenshu

> Merci c'est super sympa ^^ Pour claudia 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> vous pouvez la draguouiller avec sex appeal ou 9 de charisme ce qui vous permettra de la revoir dans la version finale.




Spoiler Alert! 


Actuellement le dialogue en varie pas non? Ce qui est cool c'ets qu'il n'y a même pas besoin de changer les sous entendu mais simplement la réponse quand il demande si il peut la revoir?



 ::wub:: 

Pour les polices n'hésite pas à me solliciter si tu veut  :;):

----------


## Mephisto

Ouais j'ai remarqué ( j'avais pris [sex-appeal] ), j'ai pu insister gentiment pour le "remerciement" et j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y aura moyen de la revoir.  :Bave: 



Spoiler Alert! 


[Sex-appeal] Elle s'éloigne en vous adressant un dernier sourire.

 ::wub:: 

Par contre ça l'a un peu calmé quand elle a su que 

Spoiler Alert! 


je venais de l'Est

. Ce genre de petits éléments ça fait que donner envie d'en savoir plus, l'attente va être terrible.  ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Par contre ça l'a un peu calmé quand elle a su que 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> je venais de l'Est
> 
> . Ce genre de petits éléments ça fait que donner envie d'en savoir plus, l'attente va être terrible.




Spoiler Alert! 


Et si vous avez plus de 6 d'influence elle vous parle même d'une info capitale pour la suite  :;):

----------


## tenshu

Tu déconnes je vais devoir recommencer (avec plaisirs) la démo  ::cry::

----------


## [Braiyan]

The demo is good but the meat is rotten AAAH l'orthographe ! Il y a PLEIN de fautes ! PARTOUT ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


à moins que cela ne soit dû au cheapisme du narrateur, parce que dans le post-apo on fait avec ce qu'on a  ::rolleyes::   ::lol:: 


En tout cas pour la version finale (même si l'inkagoulé en a montré) il faudra pas laisser ça passer ! Si tu veux de l'aide, je pourrai corriger.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> The demo is good but the meat is rotten AAAH l'orthographe ! Il y a PLEIN de fautes ! PARTOUT ! 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> à moins que cela ne soit dû au cheapisme du narrateur, parce que dans le post-apo on fait avec ce qu'on a  
> 
> 
> En tout cas pour la version finale (même si l'inkagoulé en a montré) il faudra pas laisser ça passer ! Si tu veux de l'aide, je pourrai corriger.


Vous focalisez pas sur les fautes, c'est une grosse bêta, j'ai plein de secteurs à travailler avant l'orthographe ^^'.

----------


## xrogaan

C'est drôle, au vu de ce que je trouve dans leu jeu, j'aurais plutôt tendance a dire que c'est une démo plus qu'une beta ...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oui c'est clairement une démo mais une démo beta.  :tired:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

En fait c'est la beta d'une démo.

----------


## Diwydiant

Stoi le béta...

 :;):  :;):  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

Faut quoi comme matos?

Ça marche sur une G-force4 (DirectX8.1)?

----------


## GNU/Arnaud

@sk-flown : je ne sais même pas si ce jeu nécessite une cg dédiée, normalement c'est que précalculé donc ça devrait passer sur tout (en tout cas, ça passe sur une HD4850GSE  ::ninja:: ).

@tyler duren : 

Spoiler Alert! 


vu le truc que Claudia porte, comment ça se fait qu'elle soit juste bronzée sur les bras? ::huh::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Comme le dit GNU/Arnaud ça doit passer sur à peu près n'importe quoi, sinon pour ta question arnaud j'en sais rien ... Elle se change.

----------


## TheToune

Bon alors j'ai pas vraiment joué longtemps, 2 partie rapide, mais je vais parler de ce qui ma sauté aux yeux.

D'abord j'aime énormément l'ambiance générale, j'ai bien aimé les textes et ce que j'ai vu de la partie "rôle" à l'air cool jusque là. Sérieusement c'est un très bon début.  ::wub:: 

Mais plus gros point noir, la partie "interaction" et orientation est un poil raté en l'état. On a du mal à s'orienter ou savoir ce qu'on va faire et on clic partout au hasard sans vraiment prévoir si on va avancer ou si on va interagir avec le truc.
A mon avis tu gagnera déjà énormément avec un curseur contextuel et un système de transition correspondant à l'action, le tout sans trop d'effort. Par exemple faire un fondu en zoom in si tu avance ou zoom sur un détail, un zoom out si tu recule etc. 
Et plutôt que de proposer certaines options textuellement essaye plutôt de les mettre en interactions. Frapper sur la vitre au début par exemple ou entrer le code en le tapant sur le cadrant. Évite d'imposer des déplacement automatique aussi. Si la seule option c'est de reculer ou de partir, laisse l'écran tel qu'il est et change le curseur vers l'option unique disponible (reculer /partir) pour laisser agir le joueur. Actuellement soit sa recule tout seul, soit un texte a choix unique genre "partir" apparait et sa coupe l'immersion.

Les menus souffre d'un phénomènes similaire. Ont sait pas trop ce qui est interactif, on sait pas trop ce qu'on a le droit de faire ou a quoi sa sert et ça manque de "retour" et de réactivité.

Enfin, mais c'est moins important, j'aime beaucoup le côté "carte postale" des plans fixes mais ça serait encore mieux si tu profitait du format interactif en mettant en place quelques effets et plans parallaxes, pour le ciel en extérieur par exemple ou pour balayer le sable du désert. Ça pourrait donner un peu plus de profondeur à certains plan et rendre le tout moins fixe. 
Et il faudrait essayer d'animer plus tes persos lors des dialogues ( surtout que je croit que tu utilise Poser, ce qui devrait te permettre de générer les images facilement ) un peu comme dans les cases d'une BD ou les persos garde rarement la même pose d'une case à l'autre.

En tout cas je pense que c'est des technos pas trop difficile à mettre en place qui te permettrait d'améliorer très sensiblement l'interaction du jeu. Par contre mieux vaut les prévoir le plus tôt possible pour générer tes plans correctement après. Et j'ai oublié de le dire mais je souffre du phénomène de clignotement en plein écran, aucun problème en fenêtré.

Mais hormis la techniques le reste est vachement fun et cool et tout et tout ...  :B):   :;):   ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Enfin, mais c'est moins important, j'aime beaucoup le côté "carte postale" des plans fixes mais ça serait encore mieux si tu profitait du format interactif en mettant en place quelques effets et plans parallaxes, pour le ciel en extérieur par exemple ou pour balayer le sable du désert. Ça pourrait donner un peu plus de profondeur à certains plan et rendre le tout moins fixe.


Je suis justement en train d'animer les ciels. :;): 



> Et il faudrait essayer d'animer plus tes persos lors des dialogues ( surtout que je croit que tu utilise Poser, ce qui devrait te permettre de générer les images facilement ) un peu comme dans les cases d'une BD ou les persos garde rarement la même pose d'une case à l'autre.


Effectivement avec poser je pourrais animer des tas de choses et beaucoup plus les personnages, mais comme je bosse sur tout les secteurs en même temps je suis bien obligé de faire des choix sinon le jeu vous le verrez dans 150 ans.




> . Et j'ai oublié de le dire mais je souffre du phénomène de clignotement en plein écran, aucun problème en fenêtré.


Je comprends pas d'où viens ce bug puisqu'il ne se produit que chez une poignée de personnes apparemment...

----------


## tenshu

> Je comprends pas d'où viens ce bug puisqu'il ne se produit que chez une poignée de personnes apparemment...


Idem pour moi HD4850 ...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Idem pour moi HD4850 ...


T'as essayé de trifouiller les réglages graphiques de ta carte (v-sync, buffering, open gl etc...)?

----------


## tenshu

> T'as essayé de trifouiller les réglages graphiques de ta carte (v-sync, buffering, open gl etc...)?


J'avoue que non j'ai joué en fenêtré.
Si j'ai essayé l'option reduce flickering, mais ça scintille à peine moins.

----------


## Elma

J'ai aussi une ATI pour ce probleme, la meme que Tenshu il me semble. Ca vient peux etre de là ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> J'ai aussi une ATI pour ce probleme, la meme que Tenshu il me semble. Ca vient peux etre de là ?


Effectivement encore une ou deux ati et on aura une piste.

----------


## alegria unknown

GeForce 8600 GTS, pas de bug clignotant for me.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> GeForce 8600 GTS, pas de bug clignotant for me.


8400, 8800, 9500 et 9800 non plus...

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

J'ai eu un bug là. 

A la fin de ma partie je n'avais plus que 2 choix : le camp de la reine Herta et le garage. 
Je me dirige quand même vers le garage et je meurs. Je recharge et je clique sur le camp mais là il ne se passait rien. J'ai encore rechargé la partie mais toujours rien.

Et dans mon précédent post je disais qu'il y avait une erreur à "MAINTENANCE ACCESS PANEL". En fait je lisais l'inscription en français.  ::|: 

Mais il y a quand même une erreur à "ACCES*E*". 



:chieur:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> :chieur:


 ::wacko::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

::happy2::

----------


## The Lurker

> Effectivement encore une ou deux ati et on aura une piste.


4890 ici et pas de clignotement.

----------


## TheToune

> Effectivement encore une ou deux ati et on aura une piste.


Je suis sur ATI HD4870 et ca clignote  :tired: 

Serait tu un raciste anti ATI pour avoir implanté ce bug ?  ::o:  :^_^:

----------


## ElGato

J'ai eu le bug sur une 4850 et sur une 8800GTX. Doooonc...Ça vient peut-être pas de la carte vidéo. En fait.

Est-ce que les concernés par le scintillement pourraient filer leur config plus en détail, svp ?

----------


## Mephisto

Et ça pourrait pas venir des moniteurs ? Peut être du taux de rafraichissement ? 75 Hz ?

----------


## ElGato

Non, je pense pas (la plupart des gens ont des LCD bloqués à 60 Hz). Par contre ça pourrait venir de l'upscaling.

Ça ne scintille plus en mettant l'accélération matérielle (Propriétés d'affichage->Paramètres avancés-> onglet "Dépanner") au niveau 3.
Le problème, c'est que du coup ça rame.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Effectivement encore une ou deux ati et on aura une piste.


HD4850 pour moi aussi.


Mais je erfuse à tripatouiller mes réglages de carte, nonmaisho t'as qu'a débugguer ça, feignasse  :tired:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

C'est du RPG Maker ? Si oui tu compte le présenter sur rpgmaker.fr pour avoir un plus grand public ou tu préfère garder ça ici ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

@Rat-cochon: Page 5 post 150.

----------


## Eprefall

J'ai pas mal testé la démo et c'est sympa.

Je vais pas revenir en détails sur tous les points à améliorer (curseur,carte, dialogue) en revanche j'ai pas du tout été gêné par les transitions et je trouve qu'elles aident à l'immersion dans l'univers du jeu.

Les choix multiples qui influent sur la suite sont bien pensés et je trouve que les persos qu'ont rencontre sont assez charismatique (même si les dialogues mériteraient d'être étoffés ).

En revanche j'aurais aimé pouvoir tuer plus de gens (notamment le black qui se la joue garde du corps).



Spoiler Alert! 


Par contre la pierre qu'on recup sur le gars au sang vert elle sert à quelque-chose dans la démo ?



Sinon j'ai aussi le droit au scintillement avec ma ati.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Par contre la pierre qu'on recup sur le gars au sang vert elle sert à quelque-chose dans la démo ?


Non pas dans la démo, mais par la suite ceux qui n'auront pas la compétence "résistant"... Je n'en dit pas plus.  ::rolleyes:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 13h48 ----------




> Je vais pas revenir en détails sur tous les points à améliorer (curseur,carte, dialogue) en revanche j'ai pas du tout été gêné par les transitions et je trouve qu'elles aident à l'immersion dans l'univers du jeu.


Je bosse sur la carte avec Elgato, elle sera grandement amélioré.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h48 ----------




> Sinon j'ai aussi le droit au scintillement avec ma ati.


Merde. C'est pas trop chiant d'y jouer en fenêtré pour l'immersion ?

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Sinon en fait ton jeu est un détournement de RPG Maker non ? Tu as utilisé quel version au juste ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep c'est ça, mais grâce au "ruby" j'ai rajouté des features perso pour faire mon jeu.
Ça fait 10 fois que je le dis, faut suivre hein.

---------- Post ajouté à 15h09 ----------




> En revanche j'aurais aimé pouvoir tuer plus de gens (notamment le black qui se la joue garde du corps).


Ce sera inclu dans la version def, là tu peux juste essayer de sortir ton arme. Je vais tout faire pour rajouter un maximum de libertés.  :;):

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Non mais je veux dire RPG Maker 98  ? Ou XP ?(Je croit que c'est p avec XP qu'on peut utiliser Ruby)

----------


## GNU/Arnaud

4850 qui clignote, j'essaye de bidouiller dans le CCC j'édite si j'arrive à régler quelque chose.
Un truc quand même bizarre c'est que quand on alt + tab puis qu'on ouvre de nouveau l'application pendant quelques secondes c'est niquel.

Edit : bon ça marche que dans le menu  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

La semaine prochaine j'aurai une ati sous la main j'essaierai de tester tout ça.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Comment on vol l'arme du type ivre mort ?

----------


## Darkath

Moi j'ai une HD3650 ça marche nickel, même en plein ecran (mais je préfère fenetré)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il te faut la compétence "voleur".

----------


## ElGato

Avec la compétence adéquate (Voleur).

Edit:  :tired:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

En fait chaque compétence sert a au moins une chose...
L'arme hors service qu'on gagne avec beaucoup de chance peut être réparer ?

Et pourquoi a chaque fois c'est le fou qui m'apelle et jamais l'ordi ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> En fait chaque compétence sert a au moins une chose...
> L'arme hors service qu'on gagne avec beaucoup de chance peut être réparer ?
> 
> Et pourquoi a chaque fois c'est le fou qui m'apelle et jamais l'ordi ?


Pas avec chance mais avec mécanique. Par contre si tu as moins de 5 de chance je crois, elle n'apparait même pas dans la cabane.
Edit; J'ai mal lu, pardon, oui elle se répare avec mécanique.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h47 ----------




> Et pourquoi a chaque fois c'est le fou qui m'apelle et jamais l'ordi ?


Il faut que tu pirates AABE avec informatique pour qu'il t'appelles.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

C'est dommage qu'on puisse pas défoncer l'écran et les cables,et toute la piéce,ce qui donnerait la même situation que quand on le pirate.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est dommage qu'on puisse pas défoncer l'écran et les cables,et toute la piéce,ce qui donnerait la même situation que quand on le pirate.


Tu peux casser le digicode déjà gros bourrin !

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Bah c'est juste une idée comme ça,c'est déja trés bien je trouve(C'est juste qu'un bourrin ne peut pas avoir l'ordi a dos mais bon)

----------


## Eprefall

> ---------- Post ajouté à 13h48 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Merde. C'est pas trop chiant d'y jouer en fenêtré pour l'immersion ?


Bah j'ai l'habitude (je joue souvent sous Linux et ati + wine ça fait pas bon ménage surtout en fullscreen) donc ça me perturbe pas plus que ça.

D'ailleurs pour ceux que ça intéresse le jeu tourne à peu près correctement chez moi sous wine (à part quelques ralentissements qui sont peut être dû aux drivers). Et pas de scintillement sous wine (par contre sous mon win XP oui).



Spoiler Alert! 


Sinon j'ai aussi adoré les menaces de AABE, ça donne vraiment envie de voir la suite du jeu s'il fait tout pour nous pourrir la vie quand on le pirate ! Même si le cinglé à l'air sympa à rencontrer aussi.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai été a la cabane,j'ai essayé d''aller dans le chateau,j'ai sauver Claudia,j'ai voler l'arme du type ivre mort,j'ai vu la reine Herta,j'ai été au garage,a la cabane,j'ai pris le fémur,les deux armes,j'ai tout fait ou pas ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> J'ai été a la cabane,j'ai essayé d''aller dans le chateau,j'ai sauver Claudia,j'ai voler l'arme du type ivre mort,j'ai vu la reine Herta,j'ai été au garage,a la cabane,j'ai pris le fémur,les deux armes,j'ai tout fait ou pas ?


Non pas encore  :;): .

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

J'ai bien fait dix parties différentes et je trouve pas la.
Au bout d'un moment j'ai plus de zone proposé sauf le garage(une fois il avait un icone encore plus a l'ouest du garage mais j'ai cliquer sur le garage au lieu de ça et j'ai plus eu ça) la zone de Reine Herta et l'endroit au sud protégé par un mur invisible par une puissance mystérieuse...

----------


## Darkath

Spoiler Alert! 


Y'a l'extraterrestre, jimmy hendrix et le panneau stop, après ça je vois pas

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Le panneau je connait 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Jimmy je n'ai pas vu,et l'alien non plus(a moins que ce soit l'étranger)

----------


## Darkath

> Le panneau je connait 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Jimmy je n'ai pas vu,et l'alien non plus(a moins que ce soit l'étranger)


Par jimmy hendrix je parle du guitariste mysterieux hein pas le vrai jimmy hendrix ^^ Sinon l'alien bah c'est le type bizarre qui dit gloougougougougou

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Ah oui le type qui dit de ne pas se méler ce qui nous dépasse.je me demande ce que ça donne avec extra-lucide...

Sinon les lieux seront placé aléatoirement dans le jeu final ? Sinon on fera vite du meta-game même involontaire...


Le type qui glouglou je m'en souvient pas.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sinon les lieux seront placé aléatoirement dans le jeu final ? Sinon on fera vite du meta-game même involontaire...


Le jeu final sera différent dans le sens ou la démo n'est qu'une compile de quelques événements aléatoires, la version déf aura de grande missions scénarisées jonchées d'evenements aléatoires triés sur le volet par rapport à vos stats.

----------


## Louck

Pas besoin d'aide sur ton projet sinon ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pas spécialement merci  :;): .

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Dans la version def on pourra démolir l'ordi si on a de la force hein hein ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Dans la version def on pourra démolir l'ordi si on a de la force hein hein ?


Ouep ce serait sympa, je l'implanterai. Heureux ? (en plus c'est vrai que c'est logique d'avoir envi de taper dessus.)

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

On dit quoi ? On dit merci Tyler Durden le grand créateur !  ::):

----------


## Louck

> Ouep ce serait sympa, je l'implanterai. Heureux ? (en plus c'est vrai que c'est logique d'avoir envi de taper dessus.)


Avec un système défensif qui se met automatiquement en place pour se venger du coup (genre un minigun qui sort du plafond)  :Cigare:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ah ouais  :;):

----------


## LPTheKiller

J'aime bien c'est sympa, même si il y a des lourdeurs excessives, comme cela a déjà été remarqué.

Sinon deux autres remarques :
- Je me suis bloqué deux fois bêtement dans la salle de l'IA, j'avais répondu à chaque fois un mauvais truc et du coup j'étais bloqué et je pouvais plus rien faire du tout. Du coup : obligé de tout recommencer et de se retaper TOUT le début, ce qui est très frustrant (j'ai failli abandonner).
- Le personnage passe son temps à dire "..." Je trouve que ça n'apporte vraiment rien et au bout d'un moment c'est assez agaçant. Si au moins il pouvait faire une petite remarque ou rien, mais pas tout le temps "..." ça fait un peu comme ceux qui disent "lol" toutes les deux secondes  :tired: 

Ca a dû être long de s'amuser à tout modéliser et à faire tous les dialogues. Bonne continuation  :;): 


PS : C'est vrai que l'image du soldat au début est cheloue, ça fait assez hors sujet.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> PS : C'est vrai que l'image du soldat au début est cheloue, ça fait assez hors sujet.


C'est vous qui êtes "chelou". Je voulais une armure de combat qui ressemble à ça et je l'ai. :<_<: 

---------- Post ajouté à 02h15 ----------




> Sinon deux autres remarques :
> - Je me suis bloqué deux fois bêtement dans la salle de l'IA, j'avais répondu à chaque fois un mauvais truc et du coup j'étais bloqué et je pouvais plus rien faire du tout. Du coup : obligé de tout recommencer et de se retaper TOUT le début, ce qui est très frustrant (j'ai failli abandonner).


On ne peux pas bloquer dans la salle de l'ordi, tu as regardé le carnet dans les casiers à droite ?



> même si il y a des lourdeurs excessives, comme cela a déjà été remarqué.





> La lourdeur, faut en garder une partie à mon avis.
> C'est important, ça donne un rythme lancinant, triste, désespéré qui sert le tout.
> .


J'imagine que c'est selon les goûts...




> - Le personnage passe son temps à dire "..." Je trouve que ça n'apporte vraiment rien et au bout d'un moment c'est assez agaçant. Si au moins il pouvait faire une petite remarque ou rien, mais pas tout le temps "..." ça fait un peu comme ceux qui disent "lol" toutes les deux secondes


C'est faux justement, il passe la plus part de son temps à faire une remarque et ne sort au final que quelques "..." ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mephisto

Ce qui serait sympa aux niveaux des dialogues ou de la narration, ce serait que de temps en temps le personnage sorte de petites remarques ou réflexions ( dans la conversation ou bien "dans sa tête", en utilisant des parenthèses par exemple ) soit cynique, soit un peu naïve, soit complètement abject, selon le caractère du personnage défini auparavant ( calculé selon les stats force, charisme, intell.... ). 

Enfin je dis ça, maintenant je suis pas sur.  :tired:  Quelquepart ça apporterait plus d'épaisseur au personnage mais ça peut être chiant à implémenter pour pas grand chose.


(Et Wai, l'armure est pas tip top, peut être trop anguleuse, le soucis c'est pas qu'elle soit laide, c'est qu'elle dépareille pas mal avec le design général. )

----------


## Tyler Durden

> (Et Wai, l'armure est pas tip top, peut être trop anguleuse, le soucis c'est pas qu'elle soit laide, c'est qu'elle dépareille pas mal avec le design général. )


Et c'est quoi le design général ? ::rolleyes::  (glouhougloubloubglou? Le lion? La grosse herta?)

----------


## Froyok

Je reviens après une séance de test...
C'est très... Comment dire... Austère.
Certains bruitages sont à changer, surtout ceux fournis avec RPG Maker XP de base...
Je pense que c'est un problème qui vient de moi, mais j'ai entendu aucune zik...
Le menu principal est noir, c'est normal ?
Enfin, sur l'écran du quadrillage de la zone désertique, les fondu sont troooop long.

Voilà, après j'ai eu un mal fou à rendre dans le truc sans réel ambiance musicale, désolé.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je pense que c'est un problème qui vient de moi, mais j'ai entendu aucune zik...
> Le menu principal est noir, c'est normal ?



Euuh tout ça n'est pas normal ...

Edit: Je viens de tester et tout fonctionne très bien ,arrête de boire froyok.
Les musiques sont là, les sons d'ambiances aussi et les menus ne sont pas noir.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Le menu principal est noir, c'est normal ?
> Enfin, sur l'écran du quadrillage de la zone désertique, les fondu sont troooop long.
> .


1 seconde et demi c'est pas ce que j'appelle long. Sois pas pressé comme ça c'est mauvais pour ton cœur.

----------


## Froyok

Le truc, c'est le double fondu qui m'orripile, surtout quand on explore.
M'enfin je confirme, pas un pet de musique. J'ai p'tète pas les drivers OpenAl pour les ogg sous seven...

Enfin, preuve par la pluie :


Maintenant que tu l'as dans le fondement, je veux une explication !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouais c'est pas grave tu peux jouer quand même -__- Tu cliques sur nouvelle partie et tu l'as plus ton fond noir. Pour le son forcément si tu peux pas les lires...




> Le truc, c'est le double fondu qui m'orripile, surtout quand on explore.


Pauvre moumoune à sa mémère...  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

J'ai les sons (enfin, j'en entends), mais aucune zik.
Enfin, impossible de reprendre ma partie précédemment sauvegardé en socket 01, puisque que la sélection reste/reviens toujours sur le socket 02...

Bon, c'est une démo, je vais attendre la suite...

[Ta signature m'orripile  ::P:  ]

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Enfin, impossible de reprendre ma partie précédemment sauvegardé en socket 01, puisque que la sélection reste/reviens toujours sur le socket 02...


Je viens de tester et la sauvegarde marche très bien, et sauvegarder sur une démo de 20 minutes... Bon voilà quoi.





> [Ta signature m'orripile  ]


Tu devineras jamais qui m'horripile moi.  :;):

----------


## Froyok

::wacko:: 

Je cherche pas à t'emmerder hein...
Ca me semble normal que je te rapporte mes erreur après tout.
M'enfin la ça ne viens pas de moi. Mettons ça sur le dos de windows seven...

Merci pour le H à horripile !  :;): 

(Pour la save j'étais à 8 minutes de jeu... La première fois que j'arrive sur le screen du quadrillage déserte).

----------


## GNU/Arnaud

Euuh, j'ai aussi le menu tout noir mais je pensais que c'était fait exprès ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Euuh, j'ai aussi le menu tout noir mais je pensais que c'était fait exprès


*C'est fait exprès* mais froyok n'est pas près pour cette vérité  ::P: .Chhuuut... :;):

----------


## Froyok

T'es pas mon père !














Si ?
Bref, avais finis par comprendre pour le menu, maintenant la zik... Openal, petit petit...

----------


## GNU/Arnaud

> *C'est fait exprès* mais froyok n'est pas près pour cette vérité .Chhuuut...


Ah, je savais pas que tu voulais le faire marcher  ::|: 

Bon, cf ma signature.

Sinon si ça peut aider ça clignote aussi sur un pc qui a une CG intégrée à la CM :x aussi de chez ATI.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep apparemment gros problème avec ATI.

----------


## kilfou

Curiosité : combien de DL pour la démo ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Environ 1100.

----------


## kilfou

C'est conforme à tes attentes ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Aucune idée je ne vois pas du tout ce que ca peut représenter de concret.

----------


## TheToune

> Aucune idée je ne vois pas du tout ce que ca peut représenter de concret.


A toi les belles bagnoles, la coke et les putes  :B):

----------


## LaVaBo

> A toi les belles bagnoles, la coke et les putes


Tyler en a dl 300 pour faire sauter le compteur.

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Narushima

Je viens de tester, les chargmeents sont trop présents, ça hache méchamment le rythme.
Et sinon, le chanteur de blues, j'hallucine où c'est Leadbelly ?

----------


## Mephisto

Moi j'parie sur Mashed Potato Johnson.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est Robert Johnson

----------


## Narushima

Ah, j'hésitais à dire à le proposer. Me semblait bien. Et tant qu'à balancer un lien, autant filer sa musique

----------


## Mephisto

D'ailleurs c'est laquelle que tu as employée dans la démo Tyler ? C'est pas Terraplane Blues, mais en même temps je suis pas encore un fin connaisseur de son oeuvre. ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est Cross Road Blues.

----------


## Mephisto

> C'est Cross Road Blues.


Pourquoi ne suis je pas étonné par le titre ?  ::rolleyes::  La thématique colle bien à ce que tu souhaitais faire passer, cay classe.  :B): 


...



Ptain j'espere qu'il sera encore là dans la version finale.  ::cry::

----------


## Narushima

> Pourquoi ne suis je pas étonné par le titre ?  La thématique colle bien à ce que tu souhaitais faire passer


Elle colle surtout bien à sa légende.

----------


## Mephisto

Oui à sa légende bien sur, mais aussi à la petite phrase que lâche le personnage avant qu'il ne s'évapore je ne sais où. S'te classe quand j'y repense, ça me donne presque envie de relancer une énième fois la démo. Comme je disais au dessus j'espère que l'on aura toujours toutes ces références, clins d'oeils et autres easter eggs dans la version finale. ::):

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

J'ai voulu télécharger le jeu(J'ai du réinstaller Windows il a pas lomgtemps) et ça me dit qu'il faut avoir un compte prenium pour le télécharger..

----------


## Tyler Durden

> J'ai voulu télécharger le jeu(J'ai du réinstaller Windows il a pas lomgtemps) et ça me dit qu'il faut avoir un compte prenium pour le télécharger..


Ah ? Bizarre .... J'vais l'uploader sur un truc moins chiant.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Au bout d'un certains temps ça devient réservé aux comptes payants puis c'est supprimé,c'est 30 jours sans téléchargement,mais avec c'est plus ou moins long,90 environs je crois.

----------


## Froyok

De toute manière RapidShare c'est d'la merde.  :tired: 
Vu que t'as un site en prépa Tyler, tu peux pas uploader ça sur ton ftp ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> De toute manière RapidShare c'est d'la merde. 
> Vu que t'as un site en prépa Tyler, tu peux pas uploader ça sur ton ftp ?


Ouais, ouais, mais j'ai 36.000 trucs à faire -__- (je suis une gros ramier surtout).

----------


## Froyok

J'ai plus l'installateur initial, sinon je l'aurais up sur mon ftp...

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Si j'avais l'installateur initial je n'aurai pas poster sur ce topic,je n'ai pas la démo du tout en fait.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et c'est grave que tu ne l'ai plus ? C'est de la merde cette démo.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

C'est très grave,pour des raisons que tu ne peut pas comprendre.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ok, je ne m'en mêle pas alors.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Tu y est obligé,c'est ton destin.

----------

